# Wie lange hält WoW noch?



## DieSchachtel (10. Mai 2009)

So meine lieben. Die meisten werden mich hassen, mehr oder weniger. Ich bin nicht gerade der Freundlichste hier aber wenn es irgendwelche Missverständisse gibt, dann tuts mir leid.
Ich möchte eine Umfrage starten, denn sie fehlt mir hier irgendwie in diesem Forenbereich.

Hier möchte ich sehr direkt die eingefleischten WoW-Fans ansprechen, ob Kiddie oder Erwachsen. Ich möchte durch diese Umfrage herausfinden wie viel Leute noch WoW spielen und ob die Spieler der Meinung sind, dass WoW noch weiterleben kann oder schon im Sterbebett liegt. 
Ich weiß, diese Umfrage ist etwas doof, aber ich wollte schon immer wissen was die Buffed Community derzeit noch von WoW hält, bei all diesen Nerfs und Kritiken an Blizzard.

Ich für meinen Teil hab noch sehr viel Spaß an WoW und denke, dass mit dem nächsten AddOn so einiges wieder gerichtet wird, aber danach ist entgültig schluss.

Nun, dann legt mal los und lasst dampf ab oder verteidigt WoW tapfer wie ein Paladin!


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich denke das WoW noch lang leben kann, das nächste Addon sollte aber das Max LV auf 100setzten, sodass man länger etwas davon hat. Außerdem sollte auch noch was für den Low Level Bereich gemacht werden, damit das twinken wieder Spaß macht


----------



## BaldurBonzel (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich meinerseits habe noch viel spaß mit WoW. Natürlich wird es am Ende etwas öde wenn man keine ordentlich Gilde die hat die endcontent gehen kann bzw will, aber ansonsten macht es mir spaß. Ich spiele erst seit BC und daher habe ich noch vieles zu entdecken. Besonders da ich zz nur Alli gespielt habe und gerade einen Horde char gemacht habe wird es wieder interessant. Andere quests und die Städte und und und. Meiner Meinung nach wird WoW noch etwas Leben.
Weiß zwar nicht wie lange kommt aber auch auf die Entwickler an, mit wie vielen neuen Ideen sie kommen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (10. Mai 2009)

Denke ich auch. Ich hab auch noch viel Spaß an WoW, habe aber Angst dass es irgendwann vorbei ist, kann mir kein anderes MMO vorstellen. Mir ging nur dieses Mimimi von Ulduar Nerfs aufn Geist. Da kann sich echt keiner mehr ne richtige Meinung mehr bilden, was das betrifft.


----------



## ObelixHix (10. Mai 2009)

Natürlich hat WoW ein wenig nachgelassen und es sind nicht mer alle Spielelemente da (dafür sind dann neue Elemente dazugekommen).
Ich finde das WoW immer noch Spass macht trotz der momentanen Lage und ich binn schon gespannt was mit 4.0 kommt.


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (10. Mai 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> .




lesen.. nicht 10 sondern 100


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Mai 2009)

Das wird mal wieder ein netter Flamethread werden. Ich finds gut, ich finds schlecht blabla...

WoW wird sicherlich noch einige Zeit (Jahre) leben können/dürfen. Ob es sich noch steigern kann, halte ich allerdings für mehr als fraglich. 
Ja ich spiele es noch und zwar solange bis das Spiel rauskommt worauf ich schon seit einiger Zeit warte.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke das WOW noch eine langezeit weiter bestehn bleibt wenn man sich die liste von Blizz anschaut in der aufgeführt ist welche addons noch geplant sind lässt ein das nur vermuten das es noch weiter geht.

Aber ist ja net so als wurde das noch nie hier durch gekaut.

d[-.-]b


----------



## KinayFeelwood (10. Mai 2009)

Ich persönlich finde WoW langsam leicht ausgelutscht. Die ersten 60 Level hatte ich richtig Spaß mit meinem Dudu, danach kam Scherbenwelt und danach war ich Nordend...
Ab da hatte ich aufs erste keinen Bock mehr und habe von dem Zeitpunkt bis jetzt Pause gemacht...
Sobald ich wieder Bock habe spiel ich weiter^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (10. Mai 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> lesen.. nicht 10 sondern 100



grad stand da noch 10...-.-


----------



## Karius (10. Mai 2009)

Die Abonentenzahlen könnten auf ihrem Hoch angekommen sein. Von da an werden sie dann langsam anfangen zu sinken, so denn neue Spiele auf den Markt kommen. (zb Diablo 3, Starcraft II).

Persönlich denke ich das Wachstum nur noch in unerschlossenen Ländern möglich ist. USA und Europa dürfte so gut wie ausgelutscht sein. 

Aber die Cashcow werden sie noch lange melken. 

Und wer weiss, wenn sie die absolute Hammer Expansion rausbringen könnte es vlt doch noch mal eine kleine Wachstumsphase in den Hauptmärkten geben.


----------



## delta1337 (10. Mai 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist WoW nicht mehr der brüller der es einmal war. 
Ich vermisse die guten alten Classic zeiten (nur bis lvl 60, 40er raids etc.) und vorallem die damaligen PvP titel^^
WoW hat bei mir mit BC aufgehört Spaß zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2009)

Meiner Ansicht nach ist es auf jeden Fall besser geworden im Vergleich zu Classic & BC.

Ob man es "ausgelutscht" findet ist eh immer eine persönliche Entscheidung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

11 Millionen Fliegen Lügen nicht...


----------



## Mondokir (10. Mai 2009)

Klar, WoW hat nicht mehr den Reiz den das Spiel am Anfang vermittelt hat. Ich für meinen Geschmack finde auch das die Zeit vor WotLK und BC die besten waren und es wird für Blizz immer schwerer neue und interresante Inhalte zu schaffen. Dieser "AhA" Effekt ist eben weg. (Endlich ein eigenes Mount haben. Heute ist das alles gang und gebe.) Trotzdem ist und bleibt WoW mein liebstes MMO und es wird es wohl immer bleiben, bis ans Ende. 

Mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Mai 2009)

Part schrieb:


> 11 Millionen Fliegen Lügen nicht...


Fliegen leben aber auch nicht sehr lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (10. Mai 2009)

WoW ist deifinitiv das beste Computerspiel das ich je gespielt habe. Ist ja auch das einzige das mich nun schon seit 4 Jahren beschäftigt.
Aber ich bin der Meinung dass sein Zenit seit Ende BC überschritten ist. Dieser neue "jeder soll alles bekommen" Trend von Blizzard ist für mich ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür dass der Totalausverkauf begonnen hat. Natürlich wird sich das Spiel auch so noch eine lange Zeit halten. Wahrscheinlich noch für Jahre. Aber für mich ist es ausgelutscht, und ich vermisse mit jedem Patch mehr spielerischen Anspruch. Deswegen werde ich in absehbarer Zeit damit aufhören und mich einem neuen, kleinen und unverbrauchten MMO zuwenden. Dabei ist es für mich unerheblich ob es nun besser oder schlechter ist als WoW. Bloss wachsen und besser werden soll es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (10. Mai 2009)

delta1337 schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach ist WoW nicht mehr der brüller der es einmal war.
> Ich vermisse die guten alten Classic zeiten (nur bis lvl 60, 40er raids etc.) und vorallem die damaligen PvP titel^^
> WoW hat bei mir mit BC aufgehört Spaß zu machen
> 
> ...



Währst du echt froh wenn du jetzt lieber 60 währst die erweiterungen alle weg währen?

Ich glaub wenn alles uf patch 1.12 gemacht werden würde,  dann gäbs ein Flam gewitter...


----------



## Hoher Lord (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn WoW nicht die Story ausgeht, wirds noch ein Weilchen spannend. Blizz muss nur aufpassen, das sie nicht immer am System werkeln. Zu viele Änderungen nerven.


----------



## delta1337 (10. Mai 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Währst du echt froh wenn du jetzt lieber 60 währst die erweiterungen alle weg währen?
> 
> Ich glaub wenn alles uf patch 1.12 gemacht werden würde,  dann gäbs ein Flam gewitter...



Naja es wär schon schade wenn mein schönes euip etc weg wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber andererseits fand ich die Set´s damals vom Style her schöner (=
Naja aber lässt sich drüber streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maschinenheath! (10. Mai 2009)

wow hält bestimmt noch !!  





92% der Jugend hört "Gangsta-Rap"!
Wenn du auch zu den restlichen 8% gehörst die noch richtige Musik hören, dann kopiere diesen Spruch in deine Signatur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (10. Mai 2009)

Was ich auch noch dazu sagen muss, is das ich es Schade finde, das es solche Events wie Ahn'Qiraj nur einmal auf dem ganzen Realm gibt. Damit wird einem auch nen wenig was an der Epik genommen... vielleicht sollte man das phasing system anwenden in manchen fällen (Ahn'Qiraj war nur nen beispiel, muss nicht sein)
Vielleicht kann man auch sagen, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben...
Trotzdem hätte ich das auch gerne erlebt.


----------



## JP_1018 (10. Mai 2009)

WoW ist schon längst tod, schon seid BC!

seit mit t du nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (10. Mai 2009)

@ JP_1018 --> Duden?


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Mai 2009)

Hoher schrieb:


> Wenn WoW nicht die Story ausgeht, wirds noch ein Weilchen spannend. Blizz muss nur aufpassen, das sie nicht immer am System werkeln. Zu viele Änderungen nerven.


Zu wenige auch. weil Langeweile usw.


----------



## SixNight (10. Mai 2009)

Klick:WoW macht noch Spaß, ist aber schon sehr ausgelutscht!

Derzeit hat WoW seine Guten und Schlechten Seiten. Die Bosskämpfe in Ulduar z.b sind ziehmlich gut gemacht zumindestins die Idee jedoch einfach zu Langweilig ... man Tryt 3 bis 4 mal nen Boss den man noch nie gesehen hat und schon liegt er und ist Farm Status ist für mich zu Langweilig.

Ich hoffe es wird wieder so wie in Bc Zeiten da gab es noch Herrausforderung

EditGehört nicht zum Thema muss ich aber mal Loswerden)

Ich denke Raid Bosse wären eine Größere Herrausforderung wenn es mit den Buffs wie früher gewesen wäre Totems/Auren Zählen nur für die Guppe.Genau wie mit Heroism. Jedoch sollte es so sein das Sdm / Schlachtruf und Horn man gebufft haben kann finde es einfach besser als Jetzt.
Ich finde auch es sollte größere Manaprobleme geben und die Kämpfe länger dauern sollten so das es wieder richtig Knifflig ist.


----------



## Xlsfd (10. Mai 2009)

WoW 4ever!


----------



## Rico60 (10. Mai 2009)

ich bin der meinung seid dem addon wotlk verlor wow sein glanz blizzard hat sich kaum was einfallen lassen siehe rüstungen t7 sah fast so aus wie t3 und die pvp-sets sehen auch nich  toll aus und naja mit den 10er und 25er raid find ich auch nich so gut man sollte sich entscheiden ob 10er oder 25er....und ich fänds gut wenn mal wieder ein 40er raid eingebuat würde...
mfg


----------



## Pymonte (10. Mai 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Ich hab auch noch viel Spaß an WoW, habe aber Angst dass es irgendwann vorbei ist, kann mir kein anderes MMO vorstellen. Mir ging nur dieses Mimimi von Ulduar Nerfs aufn Geist. Da kann sich echt keiner mehr ne richtige Meinung mehr bilden, was das betrifft.


Das klingt schon sehr süchtig... oder nennen wir es lieber mal abhängig.

Ich hab schon mit Ende BC aufgehört WoW zu spielen... ist eben immer das gleiche. Hab dann bei WotLK nochmal reingeschaut, innerhalb eines Monats Naxx 10ner geleert und dann wieder pausiert. Jetzt nochmal P3.1 reingeschaut und in Ulduar gewesen und *gähn* schon wieder das gleiche. (Naja, einige Ulduar Bosse waren wirklich mal "neu"). Nach 2 Wochen Turnier und Ulduar: Acc wieder eingefroren.

Ka, irgendwie kommt das Spielgefühl, Erlebnis nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Rasgaar (10. Mai 2009)

WoW wird definitiv noch einige an den Usern hier überleben...
Mir persönlich gefällts nach wie vor sehr gut und ich werde das Spiel auch sicher noch eine Weile spielen.

Mehr als eine Erweiterung sehe ich aber auch nicht wirklich passieren, dafür bin ich zu sehr Pessimist.
Falls doch, dann denke ich, WoW wird auch mich überleben... irgendwann verleidets einem halt einfach. =)


----------



## BaldurBonzel (10. Mai 2009)

Rico60 schrieb:


> ich bin der meinung seid dem addon wotlk verlor wow sein glanz blizzard hat sich kaum was einfallen lassen siehe rüstungen t7 sah fast so aus wie t3 und die pvp-sets sehen auch nich  toll aus und naja mit den 10er und 25er raid find ich auch nich so gut man sollte sich entscheiden ob 10er oder 25er....und ich fänds gut wenn mal wieder ein 40er raid eingebuat würde...
> mfg



Naja, man muss bedenken das Naxx ja nur nach Nordend gekommen ist. Warum soll man da neue t-sets machen? Ich finde die selber Ini die gleichen sets, nur eben aufgefrischt. Die neue Welt finde auch recht nice was sie alles gemacht haben, besonders diese Sternen dinger in Ulduar, finde ich immer wieder nice. Und 25 oder 10er raids ist  eben gemacht wurden damit mal jeder den Content sehen kann und nicht immer eine 25er grp finden bzw Gilde die sowas macht. Aber wenn man einen 40er raid einführen würde, würde es mich interessieren wie viel Leben die Bosse/ der Boss dann darin hätte o.O


----------



## shuuki (10. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele schon sehr lange kein WoW mehr, aber ich denke es wird noch Minimum 1-2 Jahre weiterlaufen.
Da Jeff Kaplan ja nun WoW verlassen hat und sich nur noch ums neue kuemmert, sollte das neue mmorpg von Blizzard dann fertig sein und es wohl abloesen.
Momentan gibt es ja keinerlei anderes Spiel, was das bietet was Wow bietet. Gerade im Auge der Wenigspieler oder Anfänger. Kein anderes mmoprg machts denjenigen so einfach sich in ein Spiel hinzuleben. Und solang sich das nicht aendert werden weiterhin genuegend leute WoW spielen, so das es sich weiterhin rentiert.


----------



## SixNight (10. Mai 2009)

Rico60 schrieb:


> blizzard hat sich kaum was einfallen lassen siehe rüstungen t7 sah fast so aus wie t3 [...]


Bei dem T7 Style vertritt jeder seine eigene Meinung nur da muss ich sagen das war ne recht coole Idee T3 + Naxxramas kam halt aus dem Ersten WoW und sollte nicht verstauben ist halt ein bisschen Old School und gefällt mir recht gut kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen das mit dem 3ten Addon das erste Set wie T6 Aussieht da ich T6 Style richtig geil finde.

Zu dem Argument mit 10 Raid finde ich auch hätte nicht sein müssen sollte wie Bc sein da gabs nur Kara und Za ... und so sollte es jetzt auch sein 2 Instanzen o. 3 o. 4 die für 10er ... Ulduar und Naxxramas sollten einfach 25er Raids nur sein.
Ich hoffe Blizzard erkennt die macken die WoW momentan hat und verbessert sie im 3ten addon. Stimmt zwar jeder nicht Pro Gamer und Noob sollte ne chance haben die Instanzen zu sehen aber ... es gibt momentan einfach keine Herrausforderung. Bei meiner Gilde ist der Endboss von Ulduar auch sehr nahe c.a 1 - 2 Monate und der liegt auch.. ist doch Langweilig. Denke die nicht sooo guten Spieler werden auch bald im 10er random Raid vor Yogg-Saron stehen.


MfG


----------



## paddey (10. Mai 2009)

2-3 addons noch dan geht blizz mit wow unter


----------



## Wabbo (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe WoW nicht lange gespielt ungefähr 5-6 Monate. Am Anfang war es neu und spannend und ich hatte richtig Spaß. Habe dann aber aufgehört weil mein echtes Leben einfach wichtiger war/ist und ich nicht mehr so viel Spaß habe.

Jetzt habe ich Privat wieder mehr Luft für mich und habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden nochmal 1Monat WoW zu spielen. Bin im Moment am installieren und werde dann evtl. heute Nacht schauen ob es mir wieder Spaß macht oder nicht.

Mfg


----------



## Kankru (10. Mai 2009)

Das Problem und für mich ist einfach, dass es keine wirkliche Alternative gibt! Hätten sie doch RoM kostenpflichtig machen sollen und etwas mehr Zeit investiert usw.
Warhammer reizt mich auch nicht so sehr, ich find die WoW Kämpfe einfach dynamischer!
Guild Wars ist einfach net mein Ding!
HdRO reizt mich schon, aber ich spiele lieber die böse Fraktion, die gibt es da leider net!
Also bleibt mir nur WoW^^


----------



## m1chel (10. Mai 2009)

wenns immer höher mit den level geht, fängt bald sicher keiner mehr an und Twinken wird noch langweiliger.
also wenn die level immer höher werden sehe ich schwarz, bis auf die, die ihre 5 80er etc haben.


----------



## Kankru (10. Mai 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> wenns immer höher mit den level geht, fängt bald sicher keiner mehr an und Twinken wird noch langweiliger.


Seh ich ein wenig anders, manchmal denk ich, wie schön doch das leveln und die Gebiete waren, dann wird meist ein neuer Twink geboren^^


----------



## Rafterman1 (10. Mai 2009)

WoW ist bereits seit BC gestorben für mich. punkt.


----------



## Patrick/Samin (10. Mai 2009)

delta1337 schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach ist WoW nicht mehr der brüller der es einmal war.
> Ich vermisse die guten alten Classic zeiten (nur bis lvl 60, 40er raids etc.) und vorallem die damaligen PvP titel^^
> WoW hat bei mir mit BC aufgehört Spaß zu machen
> 
> ...




ich spiel auch erst seit bc aber ich fand bis jz die lvl 60er raids am spannensten     
die items schauen viel geiler aus als z.B. das dk t7         
t3 sieht auch am besten aus!


----------



## Antigonos (10. Mai 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> WOW IST DAS BESTE GAME EVER!


Ich hasse diese eigenartigen und ärgerlichen Mischungen aus deutsch und englisch, muss dem Verfasser aber zurzeit zu stimmen. Ich spiele WoW seit Anfang an, habe zwischen durch LotR, AoC und RoM gespielt. In allen drei Spielen hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit mehr oder weniger hohe Charaktere (LotR 50er Waffi, AoC 60er Priest, RoM 50/50 Priest/Mage) und doch bin ich wieder zurück zu WoW gewechselt. Warum? Ich weis es nicht einmal LotR und AoC haben auf jeden Fall bessere Grafik und Atmosphäre und RoM ist insbesondere weil kostenlos nicht soooo viel schlechter doch keins der Spiele ist eine echte Alternative zu WoW.

ABER nichts desto weniger finde ich insbesondere im niedrigstufigen Bereich wurde viel kaputt gemacht. Um ein Beispiel zu nennen das Schlingendorntal war früher Minimum zu 50% Elite und wenn man sich nicht von einem Hochlevligem Spieler hat durchziehen lassen war es schön anspruchsvoll, oder das Alteracgebirge, oder, oder&#8230;.
Ich finde Leute schlimm die so ALLES IST TOLL und jede Kritik ist automatisch flame sind. Klar bei wem der WoW seit 2Monaten spielt und kein Vergleich zu früher hat kann ich das sogar verstehen^^ Nun ich Kritisiere nicht weil ich das Spiel doof finde sondern eben weil ich es mag.

Zurück zum Thema&#8230;solange es keine echte Alternative gibt Lebte WoW so wie jedes Produkt egal wie gut oder schlecht solange lebt bis es vergleichbares oder besseres gibt.
mfG


----------



## Castro (10. Mai 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Ich denke das WoW noch lang leben kann, das nächste Addon sollte aber das Max LV auf 100setzten, sodass man länger etwas davon hat. Außerdem sollte auch noch was für den Low Level Bereich gemacht werden, damit das twinken wieder Spaß macht



das seh ich genauso, am low lvl bereich mal ein paar neuerungen einbauen würde dem ganzen wieder etwas frischen wind einhauchen. zB den südlichen teil vom Silberwald hinzufügen oder die classic raids als 5er instanzen für lvl60er umbauen


----------



## Urka (10. Mai 2009)

Content wurde geschwächt, weil es anderen Gilden gegenueber unfair war. Es konnten wirklich nur Elitegilden vor dem 30% nerf etwas legen.

Es wird auch keine neuen herausforderungen mehr kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LichKing wird zum beispiel echt hard werden ,aber der rest ist mit jeder Gilde machbar.


----------



## Gast20180212 (10. Mai 2009)

Wow ist für mich seid Wotlk gestorben.Kaum noch online.Kein Fun mehr. Punkt.


----------



## Leesan (10. Mai 2009)

Zu classic zeiten hab ich noch nicht gespielt kann dazu nichts sagen aber ich hatte viel mehr Spaß an Bc wie an Wotlk.


----------



## Star123 (10. Mai 2009)

Schreib ich auch mal meine Meinung dazu.

Ich finde WoW, wie ist nun in WotLK besser als denn je, was ist den an 10er / 25er Raids schlecht? Ich will keine 40 Mann Raid mehr haben, bring erst mal 40 "fähige" !!! Spieler zusammen. Das ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## Nicolanda (10. Mai 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> .




was soll das uns sagen??^^

verlauf des tages bei mir^^...

schlafen... wow...klo...wow...essen(dabei wow)...klo...wow..schlafen^^

der tag eine arbeitslosen xD


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2009)

immer diese sinnfreien Umfragen, die es schon zig mal gibt ... armes Forum ...


----------



## Alohajoe (10. Mai 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> WoW ist deifinitiv das beste Computerspiel das ich je gespielt habe. Ist ja auch das einzige das mich nun schon seit 4 Jahren beschäftigt.


Das kann ich fast so unterschreiben. Es ist zwar nicht das beste, aber das fesselndste. Dachte schon, Diablo 2 mit über 2 Jahren Spielzeit wäre viel gewesen, aber WoW hats jetzt schon auf mehr als 4 Jahre geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mit ein paar kleineren Pausen allerdings.


----------



## Larmina (10. Mai 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> So meine lieben. Die meisten werden mich hassen, mehr oder weniger. Ich bin nicht gerade der Freundlichste hier aber wenn es irgendwelche Missverständisse gibt, dann tuts mir leid.
> Ich möchte eine Umfrage starten, denn sie fehlt mir hier irgendwie in diesem Forenbereich.
> 
> Hier möchte ich sehr direkt die eingefleischten WoW-Fans ansprechen, ob Kiddie oder Erwachsen. Ich möchte durch diese Umfrage herausfinden wie viel Leute noch WoW spielen und ob die Spieler der Meinung sind, dass WoW noch weiterleben kann oder schon im Sterbebett liegt.
> ...


Also wenn du behauptest, dass es solche Threads noch nicht gab liegst du falsch!
Es gibt schon mindestens Dröflzig davon. Zwar nicht mit so schön Formulierten Fragen aber es gibt viele davon

Um aber nicht komplett im Offtopic zu sein: Ich finde WoW macht nach dem wirklich enttäuschenden TBC wieder Spaß.
(Ich mag dieses !BLING! von TBC einfach nicht. Finde die düsterere Atmosphäre von WOTLK einfach toll. Die Raids.. najaa.... sag ich jetz mal nix zu aber alles bis auf Ulduar (Da war ich noch ned drin) fand ich relativ einfach ohne Erfolge. Mit wirds dann schon wieder knackig und spaßig (zumindest bei manchen Bossen))


----------



## Archlord91 (10. Mai 2009)

mit wow hab ich aufgehört zu zocken im februar ganzer content war clear dann wurde es soooooooooo langweilig das ich mich entschloss mein acc zu verticken.
dann hab ich paar andere mmos ausprobiert aber keins ist so wie wow dann hab ich seid kurzem wieder mit angefangen.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

btw: wow'll never die! ^^


----------



## BlackSun84 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich finde solche Umfragen immer etwas merkwürdig. Spieltechnisch wird WoW noch lange halten, nur am Ende mit wenigen Servern und ein paar Hardcorefans, während der Rest schon das neue Blizzard-MMOG spielt. Und persönlich muss das jeder selbst wissen. Ich bin zufrieden, spiele aber noch andere Spiele. Trotzdem hoffe ich noch auf weitere Addons mit weiteren tollen Abenteuern und vielen Quests. Ohne Pausen alle 2-3 Monate wäre mir WoW aber schnell langweilig, da man als Nichtraider und kein großer PvP-Fan schnell am Ende Langeweile hat.


----------



## Vincent van Dark (10. Mai 2009)

Ja wow ist schon ausgelutscht wird sicher mit denn neuen
spielen abgelöst oder aber die hauen noch ein addon druf 
mit neues zeug aber viel platz ist da ja net dann ist leider hoffe es kommt vorher noch ein spiel das es toppt bis jetz war bei mir nix auser wow langatmig die luft ist bei vielen schnell raus.sobald ein neues kommt mit dem potenzial von wow und es richtig ausspielen kann wechsel ich dorthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandameat (10. Mai 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> das nächste Addon sollte aber das Max LV auf 100setzten



davor GRAUTS mir.. dann seh ich leider schwarz, irgendwo hörts auch auf..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wielange soll das leveln denn dauern?


----------



## Darkfire936 (10. Mai 2009)

Finde WoW echt super und überhaupt nicht ausgelutscht.
Es ist halt nicht mehr so schwer wie früher aber trotzdem noch Top.
Und halten wird es sicher noch viele Jahre. Stoff hat Blizz ja genug


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub WoW ist schon am Zerbröckeln..
Der Highendcontent wird nur noch durchgekaut und den Gilden ins maul gelegt.

Mit jedem Patch wirds schlimmer.. :s


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. Mai 2009)

Die 11,5 millionen werden sie noch 1 jahr halten können ab dann geht es langsam runter


----------



## Dokagero (10. Mai 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> das nächste Addon sollte aber das Max LV auf 100setzten


Naja, das wären dann 20 Lvl wenn ich rechnen kann.
Was aber auch soviel bedeutet, das sie mehr Content einbauen müssen als bei 10 Lvl.

Wenn es auf 90 geht dann muss Blizzard "nur" für diese 10 Level (innovative) Instanzen etc schaffen.
Wenn es allerdings auf LvL 100 geht, also die vorhin berechneten 20 Lvl, müssten sie viel mehr auf einmal machen. 

Und das ginge sich dann mit ihren "Jedes jahr 1 neues Addon" nicht aus weil schlicht die Zeit dafür fehlen würden, was dadurch zu einen total vermurksten addon führen würde.


----------



## 8-) (10. Mai 2009)

delta1337 schrieb:


> WoW hat bei mir mit BC aufgehört Spaß zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du spielst ein spiel, dass dir keinen spaß macht?...


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

8-) schrieb:


> du spielst ein spiel, dass dir keinen spaß macht?...



Ich glaub nicht, dass er noch spielt..


----------



## redsnapper (10. Mai 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Die 11,5 millionen werden sie noch 1 jahr halten können ab dann geht es langsam runter




Sehe ich ähnlich, ich und viele andere hier auch (denke ich) hatten sehr viel Spaß mit WoW, aber so langsam, naja, kennts man halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber aktuell sehe ich kein MMORPG, das WoW ablösen könnte, inklusive Aion (zu "asiatisch" für die meisten Spieler) und dem neuen Blizzard MMO (zu weit in der Zukunft, nedmal klar obs vllt nen MMo-Shooter oder sowas wird^^).
Aber langsam nährt sich da Eichhörnchen, auch WoW wird nicht ewig halten, auch wenn man realistisch gedacht noch locker 10- 15 Jahre einplanen kann...und selbst dann dürfte die Schließung des letzten WoW-Servers viele nostalgische Trauer sowie "Für-einen-Server"-Petitionen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Larmina (10. Mai 2009)

8-) schrieb:


> du spielst ein spiel, dass dir keinen spaß macht?...



Hatte mit BC pausiert und mich gefreut als ich Wotlk getestet hab und es toll war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass er noch spielt..


Und doch sie spielt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (10. Mai 2009)

es fangen immer mehr spieer an, richtig.
aber es hören auch immer mehr auf, die schon lange dabei sind.
das verhältnis von spielern der ersten stunde zu neulingen wird immer weiter in richtung neulinge gekippt.
es kommen zwar immer mehr leute nach als leute gehen, jedoch nimmt die qualität der spieler umgekehrt proportional zur menge zu:
die server werden voller und immer mehr gute spieler fallen weg.
WoW mag noch lange existieren, aber nicht mehr als das, was einst so toll war...
WoW hat massstäbe gesetzt... zu classic-zeiten...
seitdem wird WoW immer mehr zum goldesel entwickelt...
soll heissen: mehr spieler, egal zu welchem preis!
ich hoffe, dass es irgendwann mal einem spieleentwickler gelingt, ein MMO zu entwickeln, das eine gute alternative zu wow darstellt...


----------



## Kamaji (10. Mai 2009)

Bis die natürlichen Ressourcen der Erde aufgebraucht sind und das die Produktion von WoW-CD's hindert


----------



## Lirandus (11. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele WoW seid Wotlk nicht mehr, weil ich finde dieses Add-on hats kaputt gemacht. Deswegen wird WoW abnehmen, aber das ist Blizzard ja sowieso Latte. Wieso? Erst kommt Starcraft 2 und später noch Diablo 3! 2 der Besten Fortsetzungen der besten Spiele die es gibt, für einige! Und von wem sind die? :O Blizzard... 100 Pkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizzard wird sich darum keinen Kopf machen, ob WoW down gehen wird, denn sie werden alles daran setzen, dass Diablo 2 es so erfolgreich ablöst, dass es einfach WoW ersetzen wird und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist wie bei WoW und Warcraft 3... Erst kam das "Strategie-Spiel" ( Warcraft 3) und danach kam WoW. Jetzt kommt Starcraft 2 als Warcraft 3 Ablöser und danach Diablo 3 als WoW Ablöser... Ganz einfache Kiste wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Konkurenz wie Hdro oder Warhammer hat eh schon eingepackt, die können gar nicht mehr mitreden. Sieg nach Punkten für Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (11. Mai 2009)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Und das ginge sich dann mit ihren "Jedes jahr 1 neues Addon" nicht aus weil schlicht die Zeit dafür fehlen würden, was dadurch zu einen total vermurksten addon führen würde.



Das mit dem,"Jedes jahr ein neues Addon", war doch eh wieder nur hohles Geschwätz seitens Blizzard.


----------



## Nivosa (11. Mai 2009)

Für mich lebt WoW so lange bis D3 da ist. Sc2 wird WoW Spielzeit bei mir auch schon reduzieren.


----------



## Kenjis (11. Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal wenn AION rauskommt dann wird WoW nen Riesen Problem haben. Ich hingegen Warte nurnoch Fieberhaft auf Arthas und dann wird denke ich  mal auch erstmal Feierabend sein. Ich hoffe AION hält das was es verspricht. Aber wie heisst es doch so schön? Lass dich Überraschen ^^

lg


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Mai 2009)

> Ich denke mal wenn AION rauskommt dann wird WoW nen Riesen Problem haben. Ich hingegen Warte nurnoch Fieberhaft auf Arthas und dann wird denke ich mal auch erstmal Feierabend sein. Ich hoffe AION hält das was es verspricht. Aber wie heisst es doch so schön? Lass dich Überraschen ^^



hmm wurde bei
WAR/LOTRO auch gesagt und AION wird auch nur so ein Asia Grind game werden mit viel zuviel Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja War is coming *lach*


----------



## hey dude (11. Mai 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Klick:WoW macht noch Spaß, ist aber schon sehr ausgelutscht!
> 
> Derzeit hat WoW seine Guten und Schlechten Seiten. Die Bosskämpfe in Ulduar z.b sind ziehmlich gut gemacht zumindestins die Idee jedoch einfach zu Langweilig ... man Tryt 3 bis 4 mal nen Boss den man noch nie gesehen hat und schon liegt er und ist Farm Status ist für mich zu Langweilig.
> 
> ...


Wollt grad so ziemlich das Gleiche schreiben^^
Aber WoW wird noch sehr lange weiterleben. Auch wenn von den 11 Millionen Fliegen immer mehr sterben, wird es noch lange genug von ihnen geben um WoW am laufen zu halten...


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Mai 2009)

2-3 Jahre dann is wow nurnoch old^^


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2009)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Das mit dem,"Jedes jahr ein neues Addon", war doch eh wieder nur hohles Geschwätz seitens Blizzard.



Wieso war das hohles Geschwätz ? - genauso wurde es bisher auch eingehalten.
...
Und daß so schnell was WoW ablösen wird, das mag ich doch sehr bezweifeln.
Blizzard hat gerade bezüglich WoW noch so einiges Potential ...

Und zu den Spielerzahlen:
Es kommen viele Neue, es gehen auch viele


> ... das verhältnis von spielern der ersten stunde zu neulingen wird immer weiter in richtung neulinge gekippt.


Das sehe ich nicht so.
Schon lange lange hören immer mal wieder Spieler auf - die sogenannten Alteingesessenen.
Dennoch sind die Spielerzahlen weiterhin enorm nach oben gegangen.
Mittlerweile gibt es viele "alte" Spieler, die aber nicht von Anfang an dabei sind.
Und so verschiebt sich das stetig schier endlos  - Neulinge werden auch zu Alteingesessenen.


greetz


----------



## Neramus (11. Mai 2009)

Kenjis schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wenn AION rauskommt dann wird WoW nen Riesen Problem haben. [...]



Ich wär' mir mit AION nicht zu sicher. Es ist ein (wahrscheinlich) gutes Spiel, aber es hat für viele Spieler einen zu hohen "Asia"-Faktor. Das wird es sehr schwer für das Spiel machen, in Europa/Amerika Erfolg zu haben.

Ich glaube, dass WoW noch einige Jahre bestehen wird. Wir sind ja erst bei Patch 3.1 und viele Gebiet des Warcraft-Universums sind noch nicht aufgedeckt. Auch wenn viele sagen, SC2 und D3 wird eine Gefahr für WoW werden, glaube ich, dass es an den Abo-Zahlen nichts ändern wird. Ich kenne einige die SC2 / D3 spielen wollen, aber kein WoW und umgekehrt. UO und DAoC haben sich ja auch ewig gehalten.

So long
Neramus


----------



## Shredder87 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube das World of Warcraft schon so langsam anfängt zu bröckeln. Zwar sind neue Events und Instanzen schick gemacht. Dennoch hat WoW mittlerweile viele Schattenseiten. 

Da wäre zum einen die Community. Besonders im Spiel fällt auf das sich diese am stärksten verändert hat. Am Anfang von WoW waren alle freundlicher und hilfsbereiter. Heute ist Beleidigung zum Volkssport mutiert. Dies kann man vorallem in Handelchannel beobachten. WoW wird früher oder später wegen der Community untergehen soviel kann man schon sagen.

Dann wäre noch die fehlende Klassen Balance. Zu 60er Zeiten, die anfänge des PvP auf dem Schlachtfeld galt das Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip. Dies war am Ende von Classic balanciert wers nun glaubt oder nicht. Doch viele Spieler verstanden dieses Prinzip nicht und maulten rum. 

Zu BC hin wurde dieses Prinzip teilweise über den haufen geworfen. Warum sag ich jetzt teilweise? Ganz einfach einige Klassen waren an diesen Prinzip nicht mehr gebunden andere schon. 

Nun kam WotLK der Todesritter als neue Klasse hinzu. Das Wort Heldenklasse verstehen heute immernoch viele falsch. Viele glauben noch bis heute, dass das Wort Held bedeutet das diese Klasse allen anderen Klassen überlegen ist. Und das ist falsch. Das alte Prinzip galt nun keiner Klasse mehr. Heute gilt es nurnoch wer schneller ist seine tödlichen Attacken als erster auf den Feind draufklatscht. 

Wo kam diese draschtiche Änderung der Spielweise her? Die Anwort liegt auch hier auf der Hand. Diese Spielweise ist das Synonym von Age of Conan. Dort war es auch wichtig möglichst die Attacken als erstes auszuführen.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung über World of Warcraft anno 2009.


----------



## Shredder87 (11. Mai 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so.
> Schon lange lange hören immer mal wieder Spieler auf - die sogenannten Alteingesessenen.
> Dennoch sind die Spielerzahlen weiterhin enorm nach oben gegangen.
> Mittlerweile gibt es viele "alte" Spieler, die aber nicht von Anfang an dabei sind.
> Und so verschiebt sich das stetig schier endlos  - Neulinge werden auch zu Alteingesessenen.



Und was sind für dich Leute die seit Release noch dabei sind? Urgesteine?

Ich würde gerne von dir wissen ab wann man als "Altgesessen" oder "Urgestein" gilt.
Durch Erfahrung im Spiel, eher die verbrachte Zeit oder die Mischung aus beiden Faktoren.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

> Wie lange hält WoW noch?


Lang genug.   

Macht euch nicht ins Hemd. Es gibt keine Anzeichen, dass WoW demnächst endet...


----------



## The Licker (11. Mai 2009)

Spaßig aber ausgelutscht, als Ex-Suchti kann ich sagen, man steigt irgendwann dahinter, das sich alles in der

unantastbaren World of Warcraft bisweilen anfängt zu wiederholen und selbst erfolgreiches Epicgefarme

bzw. PvPgehächsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  macht irgendwann nur noch bedingt Spaß. Daher braucht man ständig 

Contentnachschub was Blizzard immer schwerer fällt, weil die Community die Contents wegzieht wie

ein Kokser seine Lines. Ich denke man sollte das Spiel einfach mal "genießen" oder mal ein 

Päuschen einlegen, es ist Sommer die Röcke sind kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und die Sonne scheint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!



Evolution der MMOs von Ultima Online zu World of Warcraft zur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MATRIX???


----------



## Ellesime (11. Mai 2009)

Rewahn und Shredder87 habens ganz gut getroffen finde ich.
Ich bin auch bereits seit März 2005 dabei,habe also von Classic über BC bis zum aktuellen WotLK alles Live und in Farbe voll erlebt.Es hat sich seit damals unglaublich viel verändert.Aus heutiger Sicht über den gesamten Zeitraum zurückblickend kann ich sagen dass WoW schon viele Licht- und Schattenseiten gesehen hat wobei für mich allerdings die Schattenseiten mehr und mehr überwiegen.Am Deutlichsten betrifft diese Veränderung die Community selbst.Der Umgang der Leute miteinander hat oft nicht einmal mehr Kindergartenniveau,ist voll von Beleidigungen und strotzt von Fäkalienausdrücken so dass man meinen möchte das Verständnis,Toleranz,Respekt und vor Allem Etikette nur noch Wörter sind die sich rein zufällig in den Duden verirrt haben.
Für Blizz mag das keinen Unterschied machen von wem sie ihre Euronen bekommen solange es nur genug davon sind.Denen ist es egal ob der Content leicht oder ultraschwer ist,ob man die Encounter mit 25 Leuten oder zu 20. mit 1 Arm aufm Rücken und Augenklappe im Hardmode legt.Denen ist es egal ob sich die Leute im /1 gegenseitig in der Luft zerreissen.Denen ist es auch egal ob das T8 nun Ärmellos und Grün/Rot gesprenkelt ist und man es aus der Wühlkiste neben dem Briefkasten in Dalaran holt,oder es halbwegs akzeptabel aussieht und man es nur von schwer zu besiegenden Bossen bekommt.Hauptsache die Kassen klingeln.
Tja...für andere Leute macht es durchaus einen Unterschied und den Leuten ist es nicht egal.

An die die es eh nicht lassen können:viel Spass beim Flamen.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (11. Mai 2009)

Nivosa schrieb:


> Für mich lebt WoW so lange bis D3 da ist. Sc2 wird WoW Spielzeit bei mir auch schon reduzieren.



Und cu, wieder eine Eintagsfliege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (11. Mai 2009)

Wer meint das ein MMORPG wie WoW so leicht tot geht der irrt da ganz gewaltig.
Ein anderes Spiel und mag es noch so gut sein kann maximal einen Großteil der Spielerschaft von WoW abwerben jedoch wird es trotzdem immer genug bleiben das es sich lohnt Server am laufen zu halten.
Das hat sich Blizzard alleine schon wegen den enorm abwärtskompatiblen Hardwareanforderungen gesichert.
Ja WoW hat eine menge Schattenseiten bekommen im laufe der Jahre, aber die miese Community wird sich auf jedes Kommerziel Veröffentlichte MMO der nächsten Jahre genauso verteilen.
Wer wegen mieser Grafik das Spiel wechselt hat ohnehin mal keine Ahnung von RPG´s und war wohl ohnehin am falschem Platz.
Ich hoffe das immer mehr von den Grafikverwöhnten, Storyignorierenden und Rollenspielfremden Deppen Wow den Rücken zukehren. Das würde das Spiel, Communitymässig mit sicherheit wieder attraktiver Gestalten. Diese Hoffnung hat ich schon von AoC, leider vergebens.


----------



## Deadwool (11. Mai 2009)

Kenjis schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wenn AION rauskommt dann wird WoW nen Riesen Problem haben


Das denke ich nicht. Oder ich sags mal anders. WoW braucht keine Konkurenz um ein Problem zu bekommen. Irgendwann hört jeder auf. ^^
AION wird meiner Meinung nach ein tolles Spiel. Zwar mit asiatischer Optik, was nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Aber mit weitaus weniger Grinding als angedichtet.


----------



## Rygel (11. Mai 2009)

schade, aber ich denke auch, dass WoW langsam abnudelt/bröckelt.

wie gleich immer wieder alles ist merkt man erst mit der zeit. beispielsweise die routine wenn eine neue erweiterung erscheint. beim nächsten addon weiß man schon genau wie es laufen wird: 1.) alle leveln wie irre auf 90, 2.) Berufe auf 525 skillen und chars damit ausrüsten bzw. im AH überteuert verkaufen, 3.) hero-instanzen abklappern, 4.) erste raid-instanz zu tode raiden. dazu gibts wieder jede menge neue mounts, die dieses mal 25.000G kosten. alle werden sich über teure items, die langwierige jobskillerei und übel designte instanzen beklagen, begleitet von dem raid-instanz-zu-leich/schwer-gejammer.

man kann es leider nie ALLEN recht machen, und so wird das geschrei in den foren und ingame immer lauter. aber bei so vielen spielern weltweit denke ich schon dass es mind. bis lvl100 noch weiter geht. (so lange ist ja auch "DIE" liste, die im www kursiert.)


----------



## Bitorez (11. Mai 2009)

Ob WoW Ausgelutscht ist kommt ganz auf den user an find ich wenn einer seit 4 jahren zockt vllt  wenn einer seit z.b 1 jahr zockt glaub ich nicht das es schon ausgelutscht ist


----------



## Cazore (11. Mai 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> So meine lieben. Die meisten werden mich hassen, mehr oder weniger. Ich bin nicht gerade der Freundlichste hier aber wenn es irgendwelche Missverständisse gibt, dann tuts mir leid.
> Ich möchte eine Umfrage starten, denn sie fehlt mir hier irgendwie in diesem Forenbereich.
> 
> Hier möchte ich sehr direkt die eingefleischten WoW-Fans ansprechen, ob Kiddie oder Erwachsen. Ich möchte durch diese Umfrage herausfinden wie viel Leute noch WoW spielen und ob die Spieler der Meinung sind, dass WoW noch weiterleben kann oder schon im Sterbebett liegt.
> ...



tolle Umfrage 

*holt seine Glaskugel* 

ahja, aber ich verrats nicht..

Wieder mal ein klassisches Beispiel: mir fällt nichts ein, ich möchte trotzdem einen Thread, in den viele was reinschreiben und der nicht wegen Sinnlosigkeit gelöscht werden kann. Ah, ich mach ne Umfrage.


----------



## Freakypriest (11. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Umfrage überflüssig die konstanten Spielerzahlen sprechen wohl für sich.


----------



## Nachtglanz (11. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß es ganz genau.

Wenn Ostern und Weihnachten auf einen Tag fallen um genau 13:37Uhr. Wird WoW sterben.
Glaubt mir einfach. Ich bin mir da ganz sicher.


----------



## Ascían (11. Mai 2009)

Blizz schafft es nur, durch ständige Neu-Acquise von Kunden das Spiel auf dem jetztigen Subscriber-Level zu halten, da es mittlerweile auch schon jeder potentielle Neu-Spieler kennen dürfte (Siehe Verkaufcharts 1st Quarter 09: Platz 2 WotLK, Platz 3 WoW, und dennoch eine Stagnation der Zahlen). 
Schwer zu sagen wie lange WoW jetzt noch wirklich hat, aber bis es sich nicht mehr finanziell lohnt, können noch gut 10+ Jahre vergehen.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_saturation - Das wird bald der Fall sein.


----------



## c25xe (11. Mai 2009)

wow wird nur duch wow "2" abgelöst ... imo


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2009)

WoW wird (wie Diablo) solange Spaß machen, wie die Server laufen, selbst wenn es nie wieder einen Patch oder ein Add-On geben sollte. 

Übrigens: Diablo 2 wurde gerade wieder von Blizz gepatcht - 9 Jahre, nachdem es erschienen ist.


----------



## Lubbl (11. Mai 2009)

WoW ist ohne zweifel ein sehr sehr gutes spiel. aber ich denke dass viele damit aufhören werden wenn D3 auf den markt kommt. also ich für meinen teil werd SOFORT auf D3 umsteigen...


----------



## Nibirion (11. Mai 2009)

Lubbl schrieb:


> WoW ist ohne zweifel ein sehr sehr gutes spiel. aber ich denke dass viele damit aufhören werden wenn D3 auf den markt kommt. also ich für meinen teil werd SOFORT auf D3 umsteigen...



.... oder spätestens wenn "Star Wars: Old Republic" erscheinen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2009)

Nibirion schrieb:


> .... oder spätestens wenn "Star Wars: Old Republic" erscheinen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, das haben schon ganz andere behauptet. Ich glaube nicht, das ein MMO konventioneller Machart (und genau das ist SWOR) WoW den Rang ablaufen kann.


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (11. Mai 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wieso war das hohles Geschwätz ? - genauso wurde es bisher auch eingehalten.
> ...
> .


Öhm?

4 Jahre, 2 Addons, Wotlk im November 2008 erschienen im Mai 2009 noch keine Ankündigung für das nächste Addon. Wenn das keine hohles geschwätz war, was war es denn dann?


----------



## Glomadir (11. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel WoW immernoch gern, auch wenn ich finde, dass der bereits erwähnte "Aha-Effekt" fehlte.
Mein erstes Mount? *träum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich weiß nicht ob es noch so lange leben wird, aber die nächsten paar Jahre denke ich schon...
Was ich sehr schade finde, ist das der Support so nachgelassen hat. Viele Bugs, teilweise eher schlechte GM-Hilfe. Das ist alles schon sehr bitter, und ich hoffe das daran etwas getan wird. Wenn nicht? Naja, dann wird wohl die nächste Raidinstanz von irgendwelchen Spieler eingeführt und irgendwo in Paris sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## skyline930 (11. Mai 2009)

WoW Classic - Da musste sich blizz noch anstrengen, RPGs gabs auch damals schon genug, da mussten sich blizz hervorheben. Haben sie auch geschafft
WoW BC - Selbes Spiel, 2 neue Rassen
WoW WotlK - Noch immer selbes Spiel, wieder nichts wirklich neues, 1 neue Klasse
WoW Expansion #3 - Gibt dann wahrscheinlich neue Rasse, neue klasse, ein neues gebiet, , maxlvl 90 und noch ein paar Inis die nach 2 Wochen World-First-Clear haben - Die wirklichen WoW-Fans/Player/whatever werden treu bleiben, die die WoW nur ein bisschen zocken werden aufhören. Blizz ist, und bleibt, ein millionenunternehmen.


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2009)

Was ist WoW?

Warts einfach ab...

Sinnlose Threads ftw


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Mai 2009)

> Wie lange hält WoW noch?


...wird in 16 minuten runter gefahren!

Ok ernsthaft: So lang es ein zahlendes Clientele gibt, gibt es dieses Spiel noch.
Unabhängig davon, wieviele hier auf "So lang" oder "Noch länger" klicken.
Auch unabhängig davon, wieviele Threads dieser Art enstehen werden...

Der wirklich einzige Grund, der in der Umfrage fehlt, ist der des Umsatzes von WoW...


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (11. Mai 2009)

Die umfrage is eigentlich verfälscht da, die leute die finden dass WoW seit BC schrott ist größten teils schon aufgehoert haben und hier bestimmt nich abstimmen ^^


----------



## Larmina (11. Mai 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht. Oder ich sags mal anders. WoW braucht keine Konkurenz um ein Problem zu bekommen. Irgendwann hört jeder auf. ^^
> AION wird meiner Meinung nach ein tolles Spiel. Zwar mit asiatischer Optik, was nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Aber mit weitaus weniger Grinding als angedichtet.


Ich werd Aion auf jeden Fall mal testen, weil mir die von vielen so kritisierte Asiagrafik gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (11. Mai 2009)

also ich hab jetzt das oberste angekreuzt, aber ich finde das eine antwort zwischen der ersten und der zeiten fehlt, sowas wie:

WoW macht immer noch spass aber es lässt langsam nach


denn von "vollem glanz" zu "sehr ausgelutscht" ist ein großer sprung


----------



## Delton (11. Mai 2009)

Ich finde WoW wird noch eine ganze weile leben 
da meines erachtens noch genug material da sit um es weiter zu führen;D


----------



## youngceaser (11. Mai 2009)

bin mir ziemlich sicher das es nicht viel weiter als lvl 100 gehen wie ich mir vorstellen kann will man nicht "nur" 11 mio. spieler sondern mehr und da sich weniger finde die komplett neu anfangen wollen und bis lvl xxx leveln wollen werden sie entweder freunde werben noch mehr erweitern oder etwas neues rausbringen


----------



## EyeofSauron (11. Mai 2009)

also imo hat wow seinen zenit überschritten

ich kenne sehr viele spieler, die zur zeit auf  ne alternative warten
viele meinen, aion wird das sein, für mich wohl auch

für mich is wow zur zeit nur noch zu raids einloggen, danach ausloggen
raiden is nach wie vor ganz lustig, wenns denn hinhaut, und man nicht durch laggs daran gehindert wird
ansonsten gibts keine reize mehr

w8ing for aion


----------



## Kerodos (11. Mai 2009)

Also wow ist schon ein Super Game denkt doch mal an die anderen Spiele die ihr gespielt habt wie lange habt ihr die Gespielt allso ich höchstens 2 Monate
Ja in Wow gibt es auch schlechte Sachen oder glaubt ih das jedes andere Spiel ohne Fehler und bugs herauskommt.
In wow würde ich einmal wirkliche neuerungen in der alten welt machen z.b. ein neuer großer Stadtteil in Og 
Und was die Aion Fans anbelangt glaubt ihr wirklich das das so gut wie in den Trailern wird bis jetzt hat sich nur Wow durchgestetzt War und Hdro kommen nur schwer hinter Wow her glaubt ihr das es bei Wow anders sein Wird.

entschuldigt bitte die Rechtschreibfehler

und könnte mir einer sagen wie ich ne Signatur einfüge wäre echt net


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Mai 2009)

Ich finde WoW is eigentlich immernoch ein gutes Spiel aber naja ..... mhhhh es ist schon sehr ausgelutscht da sachn wie z.b Argentumturnier in den ersten 3 tagen vielleicht noch Spaß machn aber danach wirds langweilig genau wie jeden tag immer die gleichen hc´s abzufarmen da kommt auch nich wirklich soooo spaß auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (11. Mai 2009)

im kühlschrank ungeöffnet bis zu 3 wochen


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2009)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Öhm?
> 
> 4 Jahre, 2 Addons, Wotlk im November 2008 erschienen im Mai 2009 noch keine Ankündigung für das nächste Addon. Wenn das keine hohles geschwätz war, was war es denn dann?



Daß jedes Jahr ein AddOn erscheinen soll, wurde erst kurz vor Release von  TBC verkündet.
Und seitdem stimmt das auch mit dem jährlich.

Die Ankündigungen für die beiden AddOns kamen auch recht spät - wie Blizz halt ist.
Zudem ist das nächste AddOn schon laaange in der Mache.
Na mal schauen, ob Blizzard im August was verkündet ... 
Und bis 31. Dezember verstreicht noch etwas Zeit.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## EyeofSauron (11. Mai 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> Also wow ist schon ein Super Game denkt doch mal an die anderen Spiele die ihr gespielt habt wie lange habt ihr die Gespielt allso ich höchstens 2 Monate
> Ja in Wow gibt es auch schlechte Sachen oder glaubt ih das jedes andere Spiel ohne Fehler und bugs herauskommt.
> In wow würde ich einmal wirkliche neuerungen in der alten welt machen z.b. ein neuer großer Stadtteil in Og
> Und was die Aion Fans anbelangt glaubt ihr wirklich das das so gut wie in den Trailern wird bis jetzt hat sich nur Wow durchgestetzt War und Hdro kommen nur schwer hinter Wow her glaubt ihr das es bei Wow anders sein Wird.
> ...



also ich weiß ja nicht, ich spiele viele spiele heute noch gern, ich werf die nicht nach 2 monaten weg
nur weil du so bist, kannst du nicht pauschalisieren.
Keiner hat behauptet das ein anderes spiel besser, bzw fehlerlos etc ist. Das liest du nur raus
Beim Wow Design zzt ist halt das problem, das blizzard an d3 und ausserdem noch an einem bisher unbekannten mmo arbeitet, das sicher wieder alles in den schatten  stellen wird. Und da sin die ganzen designer nu. Ein paar sind wohl noch da, aber die klügsten köpfe sind wo anders.
und ja, als aoin fan hab ich die chinesische beta gespielt, und weiß wie es aussieht. Und im verhältnis zu wow läufts einfach runder. Es ist auch nicht nötig das aion wow ablöst, dann isses wenigstens net so überpopularisiert. Wobei daoc und war nie wirkliche konkurrenz in meinen augen waren für wow. aion allerdings schon
ist halt meine meinung dazu


----------



## revzor (11. Mai 2009)

imo wird blizzard schon schaffen, wow lange am leben zu erhalten, denn sobald leute aufhören mit wow, weil ihnen neues fehlt o.ä., macht blizzard einfach etwas neues rein. bloss derzeit kann man sowas vergessen, da die genug geld verdienen, sowie es keinen gegner für wow gibt :/


----------



## Diabolus Dark (12. Mai 2009)

Also mir kommt es eher so vor das Blizzard WoW noch so gut wie es geht vermarkten will, so viel Geld wie möglich draus schlagen und wenn die Spielerzahlen runtergehen stellen sie halt ihr total neues, alles in den Schatten stellendes, noch mehr auf Items bassierendes und "wer hat den längsten" unterstützendes MMORPG vor das die Spieler dann wieder anlocken wird.

Ist nur mein Eindruck wenn ich mir anseh wie Blizzard grad alles nach den Heulern und Whinern ausrichtet um ja so viele Spieler wie möglich zufriedenzustellen.

Vielleicht täusch ich mich aber auch.

Potential hat WoW auf jeden Fall um noch lange am Markt zu bleiben. Sogar MMORPGS wie Star Wars Galaxies existieren immerhin noch und das hatte nie so viele Spieler wie WoW.


----------



## Komakomi (12. Mai 2009)

hmmm, hab gerade auf die verpackung geschaut und konnte kein verfallsdatum fest stellen :/


----------



## Raaandy (12. Mai 2009)

du willst direkte frage stellen dann bekommst von mir eine direkte antwort:

nach fast 3 jahren bis ende bc ganz wenig von anfang wotklo mitbekommen...mitbekommen wollen...

das spiel ist am arsch, versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch. man kann das nicht an spielern messen da hat blizz 11 millionen.
es ist am arsch für alle die mehr von einem mmorpg erwarten als einfach instanzen und langweiliges pvp das total unbalanced ist.

WoW ist kurzerum für all diejenigen am arsch die wow geliebt haben wie ich bis lvl 60.
ich weiß jetzt sagt wieder jemand mimimi von mir früher usw... aber das interessiert mich nicht!

meine rewiev nach 3 jahren:

wow ist genau wie eine coole rockband oder was auch immer ihr hört..

jeder kennt das jeder findet eine underground band gut, jetzt kann diese gruppe genauso gut weiter machen oder sie versuchen reich zu werden, ihre taschen zu stopfen, und die massen zu befriedigen.

Das Phänomen heißt wohl Kommerziell,

genau DAS ist es was WoW gemacht hat.

WoW hätte heute keine 11 millionen spieler, hätten sie weitergemacht wie früher.
Aber eines würde ich Blizz sagen können, wenn sie so weitergemacht hätten, wären die spieler heute enorm glücklich.

nach lvl 60, mit bc, sind so viele geganegn weil sie so enttäuscht waren wie sich das spiel entwickelt hat.
nach lvl 70, mit wotklo, sind nochmehr gegangen weil sie so enttäscuht von dem sind was aus dem spiel wurde.
das spiel zerbröckelt.

motivation von blizz sieht im moment so aus...dailys, farmen, instanzen(wenn man tatsächlich die zeit damit totschlagen will das sie niemanden mehr fordern) und wer da entwas dagegen sagt hat keine ahnung von anspruchsvollen pve.

Es werden immer mehr casual gamer in wow, die community wird immer unfreundlicher, und hilfe bekommt man kaum noch.

Das schlimme ist einfach das soviele spieler überhaupt keine ahnung von ihren klassen haben, selbst wenn sie 70 oder 80 sind. denn die meisten lassen sich nurnoch ziehen wissen nichmal wie man aggro bekommt etc...

das spiel ist sehr arm geworden...

aber zum topic das spiel wird noch ewig leben, weil es versucht die massen zu befriedigen...

wow gehört für viele schon zum alltag, viele spielens nichmal mehr weils spaß macht sondern wegen freunden aus ihrer gilde das versteh ich, fiel mir auch sehr schwer.

aber wenn man sich mal überlegt was bringtm ir das spiel wirklich... wird man festellen das bei allen anderen mmorpgs auf dem markt für jeden ein geeigneteres spiel auf dem markt ist. und da ist es völlig egal was man bevorzugt pvp, pve, rp egal was.

ich bin kein flamer, das ist nur meine subjektive meinung. Nach 3 jahren wow. 
Jeder der jetzt wow spielt wird die kritik nicht verstehen, wenn ihr mit wow mal aufgehört habt werdet ihr sagen er hatte recht.


----------



## GreenIsaac (12. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich bin kein flamer, das ist nur meine subjektive meinung. Nach 3 jahren wow.
> Jeder der jetzt wow spielt wird die kritik nicht verstehen, wenn ihr mit wow mal aufgehört habt werdet ihr sagen er hatte recht.



Wahre Worte... Ich spielte auch mehr als 2 Jahre und die Luft ist einfach raus... was natürlich kein Grund ist für Blizzard den Geldhahn zuzudrehen ._.


----------



## Psychopatrix (12. Mai 2009)

Wow ist noch mit abstand das beste Online Spiel ... keine ahnung was die konkurrenz macht ... in sachen qualität und stimmigkeit gibt es einfach keine konkurrenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (12. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Das Phänomen heißt wohl Kommerziell


Du hast voll Recht, damals zum Release hat Blizz natürlich nicht komerziell gehandelt... sie wollten einfach was richtig geiles rausbringen was nicht die Massen erfreut, sondern nur eine kleine Fangemeinde. Dort arbeitete man noch ehrenamtlich und Urlaub hat man benutzt, um das Spiel weiterzuentwickeln.

Mit BC hat sich das dann schlagartig geändert, Blizz wollte plötzlich - aus dem Nichts heraus - Geld verdienen... ab da is WoW gestorben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (12. Mai 2009)

Mir macht WOW nach 4 Jahren immer noch spass.

Allerdings raide ich wenig und mache mehr normale Instanzen und 1k Winter.

Klar ist der Inhalt heute nicht mehr so wie früher, aber das liegt daran, dass damals alles viel schwerer zu erreichen war. Der spielerische Inhalt ist um einiges mächtiger als damals. Das darf man nicht vergessen. Allerdings hat sich sie Spielgewohnheit der Leute auch verändert. Man geht heute ganz anders an die Sache heran. Heute heißt es nur noch den Content möglichst schnell durch zu spielen. Früher waren die Leute auch nach dem 100 mal MC immer noch glücklich wenn sie den mal ihr T1 bekommen haben.

Naja wie gesagt, ich bleibe dem Spiel treu. Es gibt immer noch  kein Spiel welches mich so lange fesselt wie WOW.

Mfg


----------



## szene333 (12. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Das Phänomen heißt wohl Kommerziell,



Das trifft es wohl auf den Punkt. Als die neuen Märkte außerhalb Europa und den USA erschlossen worden sind, ist WOW endgültig kommerzialisiert worden. Das bedeutet u.a schnelles leveln, was dazu führt, dass Neulinge auf lvl 80 ihren Char nicht beherrschen. Das bedeutet auch, dass das meiste relativ leicht zu erreichen ist, damit diese Leute eben auch alles bekommen und sehen können (ist nicht beleidigend gemeint), usw.....usw. Meiner Meinung nach ist wotlk der endgültige Todesstoss für das WOW, was die "Älteren" Spieler so schätzten. Aber da sich ja, wie hier schon häufiger erklärt, das Verhältnis immer mehr zu den Neulingen verschiebt, wird Blizz an dieser "Politik" nichts ändern. Im Gegenteil, ich befürchte, dass es noch kommerzieller wird (sofern das überhaupt noch geht).

Aber ändern können wir daran nichts. Es sei denn, jemand hier ist so reich, dass er Blizz aufkaufen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Also bitte. Wenn es so jemanden hier gibt:

*Hilf uns*


----------



## Raaandy (12. Mai 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Wow ist noch mit abstand das beste Online Spiel ... keine ahnung was die konkurrenz macht ... in sachen qualität und stimmigkeit gibt es einfach keine konkurrenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da haben wirs du hast keine ahnung was die konkurrenz macht... aber denkst wow wäre das beste -.- 

eben daran liegts du vermutest nur wow wäre das beste, hast aber keine ahnung!

so geht es vielen spielern...

ihr denkt nur das größte müsste auch das beste sein...was stimmung und athmosphäre angeht hat hdro zum beispiel viel mehr zu bieten, und wenn du bei wow von qualität reden willst kann ich nur lachen.


----------



## MaraxuS (12. Mai 2009)

seidseit.de *seufz*

btt: Ich finde, WoW hat mit Lich King, spätestens mit 3.1 noch mal kräftig zu gelegt und sein etwas angestaubtes Image aus TBC wieder komplett abgelegt.
Nun ist für jeden was dabei!
Wer nun noch im großen Stil meckert und trotzdem seinen Account nicht kündigt ist eh unverbesserlich.


----------



## Hautbaer (12. Mai 2009)

+WoW macht noch Spaß, ist aber schon sehr ausgelutscht!+

Zumindest meine Empfindung.
Vor und mit BC hat es mich länger am PC gehalten, heute eher gelegentlich.


----------



## hellpoet (12. Mai 2009)

zur aussage das 11 millionen fliegen nicht lügen würden,
kann ich nur kommentieren das man doch einfach mal ein blick auf unseren zeitgeist werfen dürfte,
fast alle menschen liegen falsch mit dem was sie tun, weil sie die lügen nicht durchschauen.
Nur weil world of warcraft groß ist, heißt es noch lange nicht das es gut ist,
vielmehr ist es so das ich viele kenne, mich einschließlich,
die mit dem spiel aufgehört haben, weil man einfach merken durfte das dieses spiel nur auf kommerzielen erfolg aus ist. 
Ein MMORPG was kommerziele interessen an aller erster stelle stehen hat ist niemals ein gutes mmorpg.


----------



## Raaandy (12. Mai 2009)

dann erkär mir doch mal bitte was besser wurde?!?!?!?!

balance (pvp)? 
Inis(pve)?

ich weiß es echt nich... pvp is komplett am arsch dk total op... instanzen sind tot langweilig -.- 

sag mir mal was besser ist?


----------



## Lari (12. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> dann erkär mir doch mal bitte was besser wurde?!?!?!?!
> 
> balance (pvp)?
> Inis(pve)?
> ...


Wie wärs mit der eigenen Meinung eines jeden?
Qualität liegt im Auge des Betrachters, und für mich ist WoW qualitativ hochwertig.


----------



## DieSchachtel (12. Mai 2009)

Es ist einfach unglaublich, wie viele Leute hier abstimmen, obwohl die Meisten wohl eher diese Umfrage für sinnfrei betrachten.
Aber ich wollte mal sehen, wie viele Leute hier TATSÄCHLICH abstimmen und man kann sehen, dass hier sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen bezüglich WoW aufeinandertreffen.
Vielleicht kratzt Blizzard die Kurve, aber ich denke eher, dass Blizzy derzeit sich einfach übernimmt. Die haben nen MMO irgendwo, dann D3 und noch SC2.., von irgendwelchen Konzeptphasen für andere Titel will ich mal garnicht reden.

Ums mal so zu sehen: Blizzard lässt gerade ihr bestes Pferd auf der Strecke stehen. Das ist WoW. Obs jetz schon zu BC Zeiten passierte oder jetzt erst, das spielt keine Rolle. Fakt ist, dass Blizzard sich schon was einfallen lassen muss um die Spieler, vor allem in der derzeitigen Menge, bei der Stange zu halten.
Ich spiel WoW auch nur weils mich mehr reizt als eine Nacht in der Kneipe zu verbringen. Es reizt mich die Welt und die Atmosphäre. Ich will mich nicht als Suchti bezeichnen, aber Wc3 TFT fand ich schon extrem cool damals und von daher genieß ich es erst recht in Northrend herumzuhampeln. 
Man muss sehen wie es sich weiterentwickelt, es ist aber noch alles drinn. Auch wenn es derzeit nicht so aussieht, so hat doch Blizzard einer der besten Managements die es überhaupt gibt. Und selbst die wissen: bad game = less money | good game = much money

mfg


----------



## szene333 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich sage nur:  Erfolgssystem

Ein verzweifelter, wie auch lächerlicher (meine Meinung) Versuch, Abozahlen oben zu halten.


----------



## DieSchachtel (12. Mai 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich sage nur:  Erfolgssystem
> 
> Ein verzweifelter, wie auch lächerlicher (meine Meinung) Versuch, Abozahlen oben zu halten.



Das System hat Microsoft in ihrer Xbox360 integriert um dort die Spieler bei Laune zu halten....und da geht es nur um Punkte. Bei WoW bekommt man wenigstens etwas Ingame für diverse Erfolge...


----------



## Raaandy (12. Mai 2009)

blizz wird das spiel nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn sobald sie das tun wirds ja wieder anspruchsvoll, und 3 millionen hören auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich übertrieben aber so würde es sein.

mom haben sien mießes spiel das läuft wieso ändern, wenns die masse frisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> mom haben sien mießes spiel das läuft wieso ändern, wenns die masse frisst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist WoW schlecht, oder hast du bloß einen schlechten Geschmack? Man weiß es nicht...


----------



## Raaandy (12. Mai 2009)

betrachte es doch mal objektiv

pvp geht nich weil unbalanced ohne ende.

inis sind zu einfach so dass die anfänger sogar das equip eines pro gamers tragen kann was für die pros dann brutal enttäuschend ist.

ansonsten farmst halt ruf und machst dailys tjo hab ich sonst was vergessen?

ich will ja nich doof machen, auch wenns mit sicherheit den eindruck erweckt.

aber das spiel hat nix mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Lari (12. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> aber das spiel hat nix mehr zu bieten.


Für dich...
Wir raiden Ulduar, und sind noch lang nicht durch. Progamerequip haben wir bei weitem nicht.
Zur Vorbereitung der Raids wird geangelt, gekocht und ab und zu Dailys gemacht, oder gehandelt.
Oder man sammelt Erfolge, oder besorgt sich besondere Erfolge.

Weil es *dir* nicht gefällt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das Spiel eine große Mogelpackung sein muss, die ihre Kunden verarscht.


----------



## ThEDiciple (12. Mai 2009)

hmpf schon wieder so ein thema. man könnte langsam echt glauben manche wollen bewusst mit solchen themen das spiel schlecht reden

na ja geben wa ma wieder den senf dazu

WoW lebt solange wie es die leute spielen bzw blizzard die server offen lässt und sich ums spiel kümmert. Wenn man andere Spiele wie DAoC anschaut kann das also noch ziemlich lange gehn.

Ja immer wieder nörgeln die gleichen rumm usw aber letztendlich spielen es doch alle weiter. Man kanns in so einem spiel halt net jedem recht machen , Lich King hatte leider keinen guten start aufgrund des alt/mach neu content in form von Naxx und 3 (wenn man kammer mitrechnet) 1 Boss Raidinzen deren schwierigkeitsgrad nicht so hoch angesetzt war zumal da naxx für viele auch nichts neues war. Ich denke aber der aktuelle Content mag zwar schon von vielen durchgespielt sein (auf normalem modus) bietet aber deutlich mehr aufgrund der hardmodes die es zum teil wirklich in sich haben. Wärend ich in Naxx & Co als Tank teilweise stumpf auf die tasten gedrückt habe und irgentwann dank equipt zum teil komplett aufs anschmeißen von trinkets & shit buttons teilweise verzichten konnte ist Ulduar aber auch Emalon was ganz anderes. Hier merkt man endlich wieder das man auch gefordert wird aufzupassen und allgemein das zusammenspiel muss stimmen. Und zum glück dann auch gleichzeitig das Ko für die unmengen an Randomraids. Wer brauchte beim startcontent schon eine feste Gilde für Raids? zwar gibts random Raids immer noch sie sind aber bedeutend weniger geworden und das ist auch gut so.

Fazot WoW wird sicherlich noch ein paar Jahre leben wenn Blizzard so weiter macht. Im Obsidiansanktum werden wir wohl bald auch noch was neues bekommen schließlich sind da noch 2-3 tore (wenn ich mich net irre) unbenutzt. Und schließlich wird man auch irgentwann in Arthas Palast einmarschieren. Wenn man so weiter macht wie in Ulduar können sich PVE spieler nicht beschweren (wobei auch hier wirds wieder die üblichen dauer mir gefällt garnix nörgler geben). Was PvP angeht, ich spiel erst seid 3.1 wieder aktiv im PvP mit wenns die Zeit erlaubt. PvP war immer schon ne sache für sich aber ich denke auch hier werden fans weiter auf ihre kosten kommen.

Wer meint alles ist scheiße sollte seinen account kündigen ganz einfach, aber da es sowieso nur heiße luft bei den meisten ist die nach aufmerksamkeit schreit wird man die nörgel auch weiter lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (12. Mai 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Vielleicht kratzt Blizzard die Kurve, aber ich denke eher, dass Blizzy derzeit sich einfach übernimmt. Die haben nen MMO irgendwo, dann D3 und noch SC2.., von irgendwelchen Konzeptphasen für andere Titel will ich mal garnicht reden.




Schonma was von verschiedenen Entwickler teams gehört. Blizzard ist keine hinterhof Firma mit 5 arbeitern jeden spiel bekommt die volle aufmerksamkeit durch sein eigenes support/entwicklungs team. das war in vergangenheit auch so und andere Große Firmen machen es genauso (EA, Nintendo, Sony usw. ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen übernehmen tut sich eine Firma wie Blizzard sicherlich nicht


----------



## Rainaar (12. Mai 2009)

WOW wird sich noch recht lange halten.

Und an alle die immer nach Contend schreien und langeweile haben : Wir verzichten doch alle gerne auf Contend!  siehe Geißelevent. Mimimi -> vorzeitiges Ende.

Und solange es Epics gibt ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Und alle die keine Lust mehr haben :

Bitte hört endlich auf zu spielen. Denn die Server waren noch nie so voll wie zur Zeit. Dann wär mal wieder etwas Platz.^^


----------



## Rygel (12. Mai 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Hier merkt man endlich wieder das man auch gefordert wird aufzupassen und allgemein das zusammenspiel muss stimmen. Und zum glück dann auch gleichzeitig das Ko für die unmengen an Randomraids. Wer brauchte beim startcontent schon eine feste Gilde für Raids? zwar gibts random Raids immer noch sie sind aber bedeutend weniger geworden und das ist auch gut so.



im ernst: bitte denk(t) mal 5 minuten darüber nach und beschreibt uns anderen mal WARUM das "auch gut so ist"!


----------



## Quintusrex (12. Mai 2009)

WoW wird noch solange laufen, wie Blizz neue Erweiterungen auf den Markt bringt, spätestes ein halbes Jahr später brechen dann die Accountzahlen ein und die Server werden nach und nach (bis auf ein paar für die hardcore Zocker) abgeschaltet. 

Einen frühern "Tod" von WoW wird es nur geben, wenn es einem Spielehersteller gelingt, ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, dass wirklich neue Herrausforderungen beinhaltet und für die breite Masse reizvoll ist. 

Neuerscheinungen, die eine Maximumanforderung an die Hardware der Nutzer stellen, können und werden WoW nicht vom Thron stoßen können und eine mehr oder weniger gute Kopie spielen, will auf die Dauer die Mehrheit auch nicht 

Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, seit meinen ersten PC Spiel in den 90ern, laufen alle Spiele ähnlich ab. Selbst bei  den Uraltspielen wie Packman und co. musste man schon eine gewisse Anzahl von Gegnern töten oder eine bestimmt Anzahl von Gegenständen sammeln um einen Level weiter zu kommen. Das Schema ist doch bei allen Spielen gleich, also muss der Reiz bei WoW auf einer anderen Ebene liegen.


----------



## ThEDiciple (12. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> im ernst: bitte denk(t) mal 5 minuten darüber nach und beschreibt uns anderen mal WARUM das "auch gut so ist"!




warum das sterben von random raids gut ist? ganz einfach

random haste mindestens eine halbe hand von besserwissern dabei, die meist nach dem ersten zweiten wipe aufgeben. wenn das die erfüllung des raiden ist dann viel spaß ich bevorzuge dann doch lieber das gildeninterne, geortnete auch wenns mal nicht so klappt raiden. Denn unter den Random Raids des erstcontent sind einige Raidgilden zugrunde gegangen. wer angst hat sich gilden anzuschließen sollte solo rollenspiele spieln oder pvp ganz einfach. Dann gehört es auch einfach mal dazu schlechte erfahrung zu machen mit gilden. Vieleicht hab ich glück gehabt aber ich spiel seid 2005 mit den meisten meiner Gilde zusammen, hoch und tiefs gehörn dazu


----------



## Metadron72 (12. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ist WoW schlecht, oder hast du bloß einen schlechten Geschmack? Man weiß es nicht...



hehe, gut formuliert...

jemand passt etwas persönlich nicht und versucht es dann solang zu drehen bis möglichst viele seinen vorstellungen zustimmen....klappt nur nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pvm macht doch grad ne menge fun....wems nich passt, ihr wisst schon wo die tür ist oder ?


----------



## derdavorne (12. Mai 2009)

was ist denn bitte so schwer an "seit" und "seid"..

z.b. wie in der umfrage >> schon seiT BC <<

bei "seit" kann man auch fragen >> seit wann?<<  -->  seit BC

wenn ich aber sagen möchte >>du bist<< in mehrzahl, dann heißt es >>ihr seiD<< 


recht einfach eigentlich


----------



## Metadron72 (12. Mai 2009)

derdavorne schrieb:


> was ist denn bitte so schwer an "seit" und "seid"..
> 
> z.b. wie in der umfrage >> schon seiT BC <<
> 
> ...



aha ? thema verfehlt...6 setzen
was ist denn bitte so schwer daran, beim thema zu bleiben ?

back to topic und als ergänzung zu oben :

liegt auch alles bissl daran das es halt schon viele gibt die lange das gleiche grundsätzliche game spielen und einfach nicht mehr so die begeisterung (natürlich) aufbringen, aber statt es als normal anzusehen lieber gleich ma bissl weinen wie schlecht das spiel geworden ist.


----------



## Cromwell (12. Mai 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> warum das sterben von random raids gut ist? ganz einfach
> 
> random haste mindestens eine halbe hand von besserwissern dabei, die meist nach dem ersten zweiten wipe aufgeben. wenn das die erfüllung des raiden ist dann viel spaß ich bevorzuge dann doch lieber das gildeninterne, geortnete auch wenns mal nicht so klappt raiden. Denn unter den Random Raids des erstcontent sind einige Raidgilden zugrunde gegangen. wer angst hat sich gilden anzuschließen sollte solo rollenspiele spieln oder pvp ganz einfach. Dann gehört es auch einfach mal dazu schlechte erfahrung zu machen mit gilden. Vieleicht hab ich glück gehabt aber ich spiel seid 2005 mit den meisten meiner Gilde zusammen, hoch und tiefs gehörn dazu




/sing, genau so ist es! Mit wenigen Sätzen genau auf den Punkt gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (12. Mai 2009)

Star123 schrieb:


> Ich finde WoW, wie ist nun in WotLK besser als denn je, was ist den an 10er / 25er Raids schlecht? Ich will keine 40 Mann Raid mehr haben, bring erst mal 40 "fähige" !!! Spieler zusammen. Das ist fast unmöglich.



Sehe ich genauso.. 

Wenn ich sehe was manche Leute an unanagenehmen Nebenwirkungen in Kauf nehmen um nen guten 25 er Raidplatz zu haben/erhalten,  bzw welche Mengen an Zeit mit der Organisation dieser Raids verbraten wird, bin ich wirklich froh, dass man nun jede Contentstufe auch im 10er spielen kann. 

Das ist der einzige sinnvolle Fortschritt mit WoLk, dass der Spielinhalt ab nem gewissen Punkt eben nicht mehr zwingend auf 25er Raids festgelegt ist. 

Von 40 ern will ich gar nicht erst reden.  Das ist doch nur für Leute darstellbar/organisierbar, die selbst die allerletzten Reste ihrer Freizeit ins Game stecken. 

Der ganze Mist mit mit DKP, Gildenhoppern, Raiddisziplin, Ersatzbank, Pflichtteilnahme etc , wird einem im 10 er Content, der mit ein paar Kumpels zu machen ist, glücklicherweise erspart.


----------



## jamirro (12. Mai 2009)

spielt solange ihr freude daran habt - keiner hält einen!!

immer so umfragen und freds im forum...........


----------



## T2roon (12. Mai 2009)

Ich persöhnlich habe aufgehört, da es sich fast nur um Items dreht und es langsam langweilig wird.

WoW ist/war ein geiles game, aber nach 4 Jahren habe ich keine Lust mehr derzeit.

Zudem hat sich die Community stark verändert zum schlechten meiner Meinung nach, heute dreht sich nur um Archievments, wer die meiste Dps macht und wer die dicksten Epixxe hat. Ok das kann auch ne Form von Spass sein. Aber dies ist nicht meine Form.

Ich hoffe das bald Diablo 3 rauskommt, wobei das sich auch nur um items drehn wird, ich lege derzeit viel Hoffnungen ins Kotor online, da ich ein Star Wars fan bin.

Trotzdem hatte ich schon ne spassige Zeit in WoW und Blizzard hat echt nen Meilenstein gesetzt.


----------



## Tanrel (12. Mai 2009)

WoW lässt zwar mehr und mehr nach in punkto Langzeitspielspass (meiner Meinung nach), aber allein an Ulduar und den neuen Möglichkeiten seine Zeit zu verschwenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zeigt Schneeesturm doch eindeutig, das noch genug Potenzial vorhanden ist. Meiner Meinung nach könnten mit neuen Ideen (was weiß ich "Phasing", neue Rassen neue Gebiete in der "alten" Welt usw.) wieder viele Veteranen Lust bekommen, die WoW schon tot sehen. Neue Spieler könnten von einem neuen Hype angezogen werden wie Motten vom Licht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mir pesönlich gefällt auch so einiges nicht (BC sucks, "alte Zeit war besser" bla blubb, whine) aber ich bin immernoch dabei und freue mich einfach auf alles was da so kommen mag. 
Viele sehen WoW schon vorm Geistheiler stehen, aber glaubt mir einfach: Totgeglaubte leben länger (schon mal als Krieger nen Pala im Duell erlebt, dann weisst du was ich meine !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) !
In diesem Sinne: "Für Elune"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (12. Mai 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Der ganze Mist mit mit DKP, Gildenhoppern, Raiddisziplin, Ersatzbank, Pflichtteilnahme etc , wird einem im 10 er Content, der mit ein paar Kumpels zu machen ist, glücklicherweise erspart.



um raids gescheit zu organisieren brauch man keine std , wir haben z.B neben dem Gildenmeister noch 2 weitere die die Raids leiten und organisieren, aber ich stimm dir schon zu. Ich finds auch gut das leute die weniger zeit haben oder keine lust auf Raiden mit DKP ect haben die chance trotzdem bekommen den inhalt zu sehn, wenn auch gleich er aufgrund der menge meist in 25er besser zu bewältigen ist denn pennt im 10er einer können nur 9 drauf reagieren , im 25er können es 24 ^^


----------



## Rygel (12. Mai 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> warum das sterben von random raids gut ist? ganz einfach
> 
> random haste mindestens eine halbe hand von besserwissern dabei, die meist nach dem ersten zweiten wipe aufgeben. wenn das die erfüllung des raiden ist dann viel spaß ich bevorzuge dann doch lieber das gildeninterne, geortnete auch wenns mal nicht so klappt raiden.



ist mir bewusst. aber das sind aber sachen, die nicht das spiel an sich betreffen, sondern dinge die von den spielern ausgehen. wäre es nicht klasse wenn es dieses raid-gilden-gedöns nicht geben müsste sondern man sich "einfach so" mit 10 oder 25 leuten zusammenschließen könnte um zu spielen? sicher, effizienter/erfolgreicher ist da schon eine raidgruppe die richtig durchorganisiert ist, aber im grunde sind das alles "hausaufgaben" der spieler, die so nicht unbedingt zum spiel gehören müssten/dürften. wenn raiden so ein wichtiger askept von WoW ist (wie er ja nunmal ist), dann dürfte man auch nicht sagen *"jo, die spieler machen das schon. die erstellen homepages und foren in ihrer freizeit und organisieren noch schön ihre raids - super, dass wir da nix mit zu tun haben!"*

von dem neid-aspekt mal ganz abgesehen. denke leute würden sich vor züge werfen wenn aufeinmal jeder random-hans und random-franz mit T8,5 rumlaufen könnte...


----------



## Lord Nazgul (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich seh, das der Krieger schon wieder an 2 Stellen eins rein gewürgt kriegen soll, dann find ich das schon einiger maßen extrem zum kotzen!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Fliegen leben aber auch nicht sehr lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube ihm ging es mehr um das was Fliegen essen....

Das Original hat was mit "esst mehr *****  100 Milliarden Fliegen können sich
nicht irren." 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


_Früher war WOW ein Spiel, heute ist es eine Religion. So unterschiedlich sind auch
die Meinungen._


----------



## Rabaz (12. Mai 2009)

wow ist seit Monaten stabil unter den ersten 5, meist sogar unter den ersten 3 Plätzen in so ziemlich allen Verkaufscharts, also nicht nur in den deutschen, auch in den USA und was weiß ich wo. Das ist jetzt mal nicht gerade ein Indiz dafür, dass es im sterben liegt.

Sorry wenn ich auf die Frage zurück gekommen bin, um die es hier geht.


----------



## Chuchulain (12. Mai 2009)

Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
Hier als Beispiel:
Die Zahl der Abonnementen ist stabil bei 11.5 Millionen Leuten. Beeindruckend!
WoW ist fast immer unter den Top 3-5 der Verkaufszahlen! Beeindruckend!

moment ... 
stimmt das?

da wird entweder die Verkaufsstatistik geschönt (zB durch Eigeneinkäufe der Firma damit alle denken das Spiel verkauft sich so gut weil es so gut ist)
oder es hören jeden Monat fast genausoviele Leute auf mit WoW wie neue anfangen.

So, denkt mal darüber nach bevor ihr flamet. Und bevor ihr eure Antwort/Flame abschickt, denkt nochmal über meine Argumentation nach.


----------



## ThEDiciple (12. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> wäre es nicht klasse wenn es dieses raid-gilden-gedöns nicht geben müsste sondern man sich "einfach so" mit 10 oder 25 leuten zusammenschließen könnte um zu spielen?




ganz erlich? nein einfach aus dem grund das es zuviele besserwisser und leute auf servern gibt die versuchen sich mitziehn zu lassen in der hoffnung was abzugreifen. In Gilden kann sowas eher selten passieren auch wenn hier fehlgriffe bei einladungen durchaus passieren können kann man diese ganz schnell auseinander filtern. Auch das zusammenspielen ist schlicht weg besser in festen raidgruppen. wenn du jede woche immer wieder neue dabei hast geht die ganze erzählerei von neuem los , das sieht man ja am besten bei archavon/emalon da schaffens immer noch leute mit ernst einen t8 boss legen zu wollen aber nichtmal über die 1,5 dps marke zu kommen weil se grad ma 1-2 tage besser gesagt frisch 80 sind.

Das system mit Gilden ect wurd ja nicht von WoW erfunden, in allen MMO's wirst du es wieder finden und in anderen Genre nennt sich Gilden halt Clan. Letztendlich alles aus dem selben grund!


----------



## Novocain (12. Mai 2009)

"WoW macht noch Spaß, ist aber schon sehr ausgelutscht!"

Klingt ein wenig widersprüchlich. 
Mir fehlt die richtige Antwort in der Umfrage. Classic bleibt unübertroffen. Früher hatte ich noch so ein Kribbeln in der Fingern beim Spielen, stand
vor Spielern mit bwl, mc, ony-Ausrüstung mit offenen Mund. Nun geht jeder raiden, die mit der meisten Zeit sind halt die Ersten, mehr können sie sich leider nicht mehr anrechnen. 
Low-lvl-Bereich muss interessanter gemacht werden, das ist für mich das wichtigste. Mein 80er hat noch Arbeit für 2Jahre..


Was sucht man hier im Forum/auf der Seite, wenn man kein WoW mehr spielt? Das interessiert mich.
Kontrollierter Entzug?
Rückfall?
WoW-Opfer diskreditieren?
Langeweile auf Arbeit?

Ankreuzen, Bildschirm reinigen.


----------



## Agyros (12. Mai 2009)

> Das trifft es wohl auf den Punkt. Als die neuen Märkte außerhalb Europa und den USA erschlossen worden sind, ist WOW endgültig kommerzialisiert worden.



WoW war kommerziell ab dem Zeitpunkt wo seitens Blizz beschlossen wurde es zu entwickeln. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das ein Unternehmen sowas aus Spaß macht ^^. Der Sinn ist nunmal Geld zu verdienen, und das ist ihnen mit WoW besser gelungen, als sie vermutlich selbst erwartet hatten.


Wie lange WoW lebt ? Lässt sich schlecht abschätzen, aber wenn man sich die bisherige entwicklung anguckt, wird es auch in Punkto "Lebensdauer" alle bisher dagewesenen mmog toppen. Also 10 Jahre sitzen bestimmt noch drin bis es sich nicht mehr rentiert, auch wenn dann natürlich die Abozahlen weitaus geringer sein werden ^^

Bisher gab es komischerweise keine echte Konkurenz, Blizz hat alles richtig gemacht. Soviele potentielle WoW-Killer in den letzten Jahren und alle sind gescheitert- spätestens wenn es hieß "WoW Addon trifft WoW-Killer kritisch...".

Ich habe alles mögliche andere zwischendurch gespielt, und immer wieder bin ich dann doch wieder zu wow, fragt mich nicht warum, irgendwas fehlt in den anderen Games immer. 


> da wird entweder die Verkaufsstatistik geschönt (zB durch Eigeneinkäufe der Firma damit alle denken das Spiel verkauft sich so gut weil es so gut ist)
> oder es hören jeden Monat fast genausoviele Leute auf mit WoW wie neue anfangen.



Eher letzteres, 1. Punkt wäre in den meisten Fällen Selbstmord für ne Firma. Ausserdem stelle ich beim twinken immer wieder fest, das es doch mehr Neulinge gibt als man vermutet hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Ich finde WoW ist nicht mehr nur da um zu spielen, das kann ich auch in anderen Spielen alleine.
WoW, dort trifft man Menschen.
Ich habe da einen kleinen Freundeskreis aufgebaut, und wenn auf einmal WoW weg wäre, würden mir die Menschen mehr fehlen
als das Spiel selbst.
Macht halt Spass was zusammen zu unternehmen ohne raus zu müssen bzw. egal zu welcher Uhrzeit, denn man kann ja nicht immer raus.

Und WoW ist wohl so etwas wie eine kleine Singlebörse, ich denke die Community wird sich ewig halten.


----------



## Chromespell (12. Mai 2009)

Just another senseless topic!


----------



## Sprite13 (12. Mai 2009)

WoW lebt solange, bis Blizzard sein neues MMO rausbringt. Dann wird wohl der Support für WoW soweit wie es geht eingestellt, und natürlich wird das Game wohl alles besser machen als WoW ( ist ja vom gleichen Entwickler ). Solange es kein total ungewohntes Szenario wird, werden wohl viele WoW Spieler umsteigen.

@Shrukan: Ich habe einen guten Freund, der hat mit WoW aufgehört obwohl er die Leute dort doch schon sehr gut kannte. Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund: Wenn man das höchstlevel erreicht hat, bleibt einem letztendlich nur das raiden. Und wenn man wirklich "stärker" werden will, muss man raiden. Abend für Abend die gleichen Boss umkloppen ist erträglich, aber das Abend für Abend die Leute erwarten das man immer da ist, ist was anderes.


----------



## Drazmodaan (12. Mai 2009)

TAPFER WIE EIN PALADIN!

^^ der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Chromespell schrieb:


> Just another senseless topic!



Doesn't matter.

Dann lass doch deine Kommentare stecken und versuch nicht deinen Beitrag-Ticker hochzubringen ;>


----------



## snif07 (12. Mai 2009)

WoW hält sich immer bis mittwoch dann (meistens von 03.00 - 11.00 Uhr) ist es weg... Wenn alles gut geht startet es wieder um kurz nach 11 Uhr...


ist deine Frage damit beantwortet?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wann geht die Welt unter?
Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?
Wann wird Schalke wieder Meister?

Fragen über Fragen...!


----------



## Crystaleye (12. Mai 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> WoW hält sich immer bis mittwoch dann (meistens von 03.00 - 11.00 Uhr) ist es weg... Wenn alles gut geht startet es wieder um kurz nach 11 Uhr...
> 
> 
> ist deine Frage damit beantwortet?
> ...




hehe, genau so sieht es aus. Deine frage müsste jetzt wirklich beantwortet sein.


----------



## Chromespell (12. Mai 2009)

> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Dann lass doch deine Kommentare stecken und versuch nicht deinen Beitrag-Ticker hochzubringen ;>



same 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (12. Mai 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Ich denke das WoW noch lang leben kann, das nächste Addon sollte aber das Max LV auf 100setzten, sodass man länger etwas davon hat. Außerdem sollte auch noch was für den Low Level Bereich gemacht werden, damit das twinken wieder Spaß macht


 

habe das ganze frei erfunden und unwissenschaftlich ausgerechnet! wow gibt es noch 2 jahre 4 monate 2 wochen 3 tage 18 stunden 51 minuten und 25,6271... sekunden!


----------



## Ragnar24X (12. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Fliegen leben aber auch nicht sehr lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann verrate mir waru mes immer noch Fliegen gibt?

Denn sie kommen immer und immer wieder !!!



Für mein teil lebt WOW mein ganzes Leben lang und ich werde die Zeit die ich darein investiert habe niemals vergessen !!!


So .... das musste mal raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tschüssi


----------



## Killerhexer (12. Mai 2009)

Maxlvl 100? jaa genau vielleichtn och 7000-10000 dps? oder vielleicht doch lieber 6000 abhärtung ?

hmm wo wir gerade dabei sind tank mit 100.000 live lfg ...

healer 8500 zm lfg...

momentan ist es ja schon nervig aber mit lvl 100 wäre wow noch schlechter als es im moment ist weil dann die zahlen viel zuhoch gehen und man schon fast keine vergleichem ehr ziehen kann.!!!


----------



## Quintusrex (12. Mai 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> WoW lebt solange, bis Blizzard sein neues MMO rausbringt. Dann wird wohl der Support für WoW soweit wie es geht eingestellt, und natürlich wird das Game wohl alles besser machen als WoW ( ist ja vom gleichen Entwickler ). Solange es kein total ungewohntes Szenario wird, werden wohl viele WoW Spieler umsteigen.




So einfach wird das auch für Blizz nicht. Einen WoW Nachfolger aus dem Boden stampfen, der den gleichen oder noch größeren Erfolg hat, dürfte mehr als schwer sein. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das neue MMO und WoW noch längere Zeit nebeneinander laufen und Blizz erst dann voll umschwenkt, wenn das neue den erwarteten Erfolg bringt. wenn nicht, dürfte es schnell wieder fallen gelassen werden.

WoW ist einfach das richtige Spiel zur richtigen Zeit gewesen. So etwas ist nunmal schwer zu wiederholen.



Ich wollte nicht in der Haut der Spieleentwicker stecken, wenn ein Konzernvorstand beschließt, dass er ein Spiel haben will das mehr Kunden, als der Marktführer hat, anlockt.


----------



## jansteR (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde, dass WoW durchaus noch seine Reize hat.
Sonst hätt ich jetzt auch nicht zum 3 Mal neu angefangen.

Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass man schon Abstriche machen muss.
Es ist einfach nicht mehr so wie früher...zum Beispiel so Sachen wie:

- die Atmosphäre ist eine ganz ander, wie noch vor BC bzw. WOTLK
- der Content schreitet wie ich finde viel zu schnell voran, wäre er das nicht wären aber wohl auch einige User abgehauen
- wie ich, neu anzufangen ist eine harte Sache, da man nach 3 70ern und 1 80er schon den ganzen low-level-content kennt (bin froh, dass ich inzwischen wieder bei BC angelangt bin) Die einzige kleine Abwechslung beim Neuanfang bringt wohl der Wechsel der Fraktion
- HighEnd-Items sind auch für Casuals erreichbar. Finde ich zum einen gut, jedoch macht es das Endgame für die "Profis" eher unattraktiv, da zu einfach und jeder rennt mit dem Zeug rumm.
- Sinnloser Weise werden auch nur noch Erfolgstüchtige mit in Raids genommen. Liebe Raidbuilder: Wie soll man denn an den Erfolg kommen, wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird, da der Erfolg eben fehlt o.O? Logik?

Also um es mal klar zu sagen.
Im Low-Level-Bereich sollte sich nochmal was tun. Und wenn es angehobene XP-Raten sind bis 60 oder so, aber nach paar Neuanfängen wirds echt langweilig.

Im Endgame sollte die Schwierigkeit wieder angehoben werden. Um somit auch gewisse Items zu "limitieren".


LG jansteR


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

Ich denke das sich WoW noch lange halten wird, allerdings nicht für mich.
Für neue Spieler mag die Welt wunderbar sein und auch Spieler die erst "kürlich" (ende BC) ins game gekommen sind werden noch Jahre ihren Spaß haben.
Alte Hasen wie ich die seit der beta oder änlich lange zocken, verlieren dafür aber immer mehr den Spaß und den Reiz am Spiel.
Schlussendlich wird WoW nurnoch von Casuals gezockt werden und ich persönlich höre spätestens mit Diablo 3 / SC2 auf^^.


----------



## darkcava (12. Mai 2009)

WoW ist auf keinen Fall tot oder am aussterben. Die konstanten 11,5 Mill. Spieler beweisen das. WoW ist nach 4 Jahren nur einfach zum Standard in den Mmos geworden. Neue Ideen und Ansätze setzen sich - meiner Meinung nach - kaum noch durch (siehe bspw. Tabula Rasa etc.). Ich denke viele Leute spielen WoW nur noch, weil es für sie keine brauchbare Alternative gibt. Ich zähle zumindest dazu. Es ist einfach ein spaßiges Warten auf einen würdigen Nachfolger der WoW das Wasser reichen kann oder es übertrifft (evtl. Aion?)


----------



## Drazmodaan (12. Mai 2009)

Hm zum Thema Lvl 100 und so weiter, das erinnert mich stark an das dragonball-syndrom - das heißt: Einfach immer stärkere Gegener und immer stärkere Kämpfer (Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) irgendwann is dann der ofen aus weil es abstruß wird denke ich...die frage ist nur wann?!


----------



## Devildeath (12. Mai 2009)

WoW am Ende? Finde nicht das man es so sagen kann.

WoW war als es anfing einfach was besonderes. Natürlich gab es da schon einige MMOs, aber WoW baute auf eine sehr bekannte und geliebte Geschichte auf, die einfach schon einige Fans hatte.

Für viele Leute war dann WoW auch noch das erste MMO (zähl ich mich dazu), was sie dann einfach so fasziniert hat. Die unterschiedlichsten Rassen, Figuren, Monster, welche man teilweise schon kannte waren dann auf einmal so richtig in 3D und man konnte ganz anders mit ihnen agieren. Man dachte sich am Anfang erst *WOW, is das genial!*.
Man steckte sich verschiedenste Ziele (Reitmount, lvl 60, Raid-Bosse besiegen usw.).
T0,5 ist ein gutes Beispiel: Erst mal T0 zusammen haben. Manche farmten die Instanzen schon fast täglich ab um das Set zusammen zu bekommen. Wenn es endlich soweit war, konnte man die Questreihe für T0,5 anfangen und die war wirklich nicht ohne... Danach ging es dann weiter mit den Raiden in den höheren Inis.
Es gab am Anfang noch so vieles zu entdecken, das dauerte einfach eine ewige Zeit.

BC war natürlich für einige recht enttäuschend, da sie ihre hart erfarmte Ausrüstung abgeben mussten. Aber ist ja auch klar, da liegen 10 lvl Unterschied. Man kann nicht erwarten das man es von lvl 60-70 behalten kann. Wär ja auch etwas enttäuschend, da sich ja nix wirklich geändert hätte. Find es von Blizzard auch richtig, dass man da alle so mehr oder weniger auf einen Punkt wieder zurück bringt. Einfach mal wieder eine Linie ziehen und sagen, aber hier sind alle so gut wie gleich. Da kommt es dann auf den Skill an.
Ich persönlich fand BC super. Es gab endlich neue Arten von Quests die einfach mehr Spaß gemacht haben. Ansich wurde es meines erachtens verbessert.

WotLK ist ein sehr schönes Addon. Der Todesritter kam dann auch noch dazu als neue Klasse und der bisherige Kontent ist auch für Gelegenheitsspieler (zähl ich mich dazu) erreichbar.

Der letzte Punkt, ist allerdings nicht nur Vorteil sondern auch Nachteil von WotLK. Man merkt eigentlich erst in Ulduar ob die Leute wirklich sehr gut sind.

Was für mich aber ein rechter Nachteil geworden ist, ist diese ewige Gleichberechtigung (Nein, nicht m/w), sondern das nun jede Klasse AOE machen kann, jeder Buff durch andere ersetzbar ist und es mittlerweile egal is welche Klasse man mitnimmt, weil alle ihre 3-4k dps schaffen.
Mein Main ist ein Magier und ich warte nun eigentlich nurnoch darauf, dass er ab dem nächsten Addon vielleicht endlich heilen oder tanken kann... Mal ehrlich früher wurde man mit Kusshand mitgenommen wegen dem enormen Schaden, dem INT-Buff, dem Sheep und dem kostenlosen Wasser/Futter. Jetzt braucht man das nicht mehr... Schaden kann jede Klasse machen, andere Klassen haben andere super buffs, CC hat jeder und is mittlerweile auch out scheinbar und Wasser/Futter? unwichtig.

Ich twinke momentan lieber als dass ich mich ins wilde Gewipe in Ulduar stürze und lass anderen den Vortritt.
Mir macht WoW immer noch viel Spaß und das wird sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so schnell ändern.


Irgendwo hab ich hier gelesen das die alte Welt mal ein Update bekommen sollte. Natürlich wär das schön, aber das hat sie doch schon etwas. Blizzard soll die alte Welt lieber so lassen wie sie ist, denn sie ist schön so und man erinnert sich immer mal wieder an verschiedene Geschehnisse wenn man mit einem Twink irgendwo durch läuft was einem damals passiert ist.

Für das nächste Addon würd ich mir mal wieder was neues wünschen, nur was? Ein lvl-Sprung von 20 lvl wär zumindest etwas. Aber dann muss die neue Welt schon sehr sehr groß sein. Das würde aber zu viel Entwicklungszeit benötigen. Das ist die Zwickmühle von Blizzard, denn sie dürfen sich nicht viel Zeit nehmen bis zum nächsten Addon, müssen aber wieder was besonderes bringen wie bei BC und WotLK schon.

Ich wünsch hier Blizzard noch weiter viel Erfolg und Ergeiz, damit sie es schaffen wieder was neues zu "erfinden".

PS: Wie wär es mal mit heroischem Modus für alle Inis für Stufe 80? *lfg DM hero min. 3k dps /w me*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (13. Mai 2009)

Naja meckern und schlechtreden ist so ein seltsammes Phänomen...
Ich erinnere mich noch an die ersten 3 Wochen Wotlk, nahezu überall hiess es:
- es sei um längen besser als BC
- endlich mehr abwechslungsreichere Questreihen
- geniale Atmosphäre, super Soundtrack
- geile neue Inis
- Todesritter macht riesen Spass
- viele ex-Spieler kammen zurück
- toll Naxx ist wieder da endlich kann jeder das mal sehen und bekommt auch was dafür

Dann nach 3 Wochen in etwa:
- alles ist einfallslos und ewig das Selbe
- inis sind anspruchslos 
- DK ist OP 
- PvP ist unbalanced
- cc ist ausgestorben nur noch AoE
...

Ganz im ernst: 
Nicht ein Spiel das als ernste Konkurenz angesehen wurde hielt was es versprach. 
PvP das balanced ist gibt es nirgendwo (WAR spieler wissen wovon ich rede), das selbe gilt für Lagfreie Server
F2P mit Itemshop sind 2 Klassengesellschaftsspiele trotz aller guten Vorsätze.

Jedes MMO hat seine Schwachstellen es ist eine Frage der leidensfähigkeit der Spieler.
Mich stört einiges an der Entwicklung die WoW seit BC durchgemacht hat, aber am meisten stört mich die Meckerei und Meinungsmache in der Spielerschaft.
Threads wie dieser sind es die den Spass an einem spiel kaputt machen.

Ich für meinen Teil finde viele MMO´s interessant aber keines interessant und fehlerfrei genug um mich von meiner gewohnten Umgebung zu trennen die ich durchaus manchmal selber Interessanter gestallten muss um mich zu motivieren. Aber wenn wundert das? Nach 4 Jahren bietet ein Spiel nunmal seltend noch Aha Effekte und dennoch kann es immernoch Spass machen.


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Läuft alles noch mein Dicker.


----------



## MadRedCap (13. Mai 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Naja meckern und schlechtreden ist so ein seltsammes Phänomen...
> Ich erinnere mich noch an die ersten 3 Wochen Wotlk, nahezu überall hiess es:
> - es sei um längen besser als BC
> - endlich mehr abwechslungsreichere Questreihen
> ...




Wunderschön gesagt, so ist es zu 100% abgelaufen.

Naja, es ist wirklich so wie es ist: WoW macht mir immer noch Spass... das heißt aber nicht, dass ich vollauf zufrieden bin. Ich mag es, mit 24 Verrückten in irgend einen Raid einzumarschieren und rumzublödeln, da ist mir der Schaden und der Loot eigentlich kack egal. Das könnte ich den ganzen Tag machen. DAS ist es auch, was für mich WoW ausmacht. Und da es diesen Zweck immer noch erfüllt, bleibe ich auch dabei. 

Andererseits hat es nunmal auch viele Schattenseiten. Wie oben schon beschrieben. Mit Ulduar wurde zwar die Abwechslung geboten (Flameleviathan im Hard Mode im 10er ist wirklich hart, macht aber auch jede Menge fun), die ich in den Startraids vermisst hatte (Raid rein, Boss klatschen, Loot grabschen, raus). Zudem ist die Stimmung der Spieler mies geworden, teilweise wird in einem Umgangston über die Probleme hergezogen, den ich nicht wiedergeben will. Die Sache ist auch die: die Community hätte so viele gute Ideen, aber so wenige werden von Blizzard umgesetztz, und wenn doch, dann dauert es ewig lange und funktioniert nicht einwandfrei trotz erheblich langer Testphase. Dann werden die Bosse wieder anspruchslos gepatcht. Warum, kapier ich bis heute nicht. Es ging auch super davor, ohne die Nerfs. Gerade diese nicht nachvollziehbaren Änderungen von Blizzard sind es, die mir so richtig sauer aufstoßen. 
Aber ansonsten bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass der WoW-Wahnsinn noch einige Zeit anhalten wird, 2 Jahre auf jeden Fall noch.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (13. Mai 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Naja meckern und schlechtreden ist so ein seltsammes Phänomen...
> Ich erinnere mich noch an die ersten 3 Wochen Wotlk, nahezu überall hiess es:
> - es sei um längen besser als BC
> - endlich mehr abwechslungsreichere Questreihen
> ...




Aber mal SOWAS von SIGNED


----------



## Technocrat (13. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Alte Hasen wie ich die seit der beta oder änlich lange zocken, verlieren dafür aber immer mehr den Spaß und den Reiz am Spiel.



Das mag für Dich gelten, aber nicht für mich. Ich spiele seit Release (meine Roxanna hier ist ein Ersttagschar) und habe immer noch Spaß, im Moment sogar noch mehr als je zuvor, da meine Lieblingsklasse, die Waffenkriegerin, zum erstem mal seit der Beta so richtig rockt. Bitte schließe nicht von Dir auf andere.


----------



## Greg09 (11. Juli 2009)

Bis keiner mehr spielt solange hält es sich denk ich


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2009)

Bis es schimmelt imo... oder?


----------



## Kalle1978 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich stimme nicht ab, 1 positive rest negative Antworten. Und solche Fragen im Sommerloch zu stellen ^^ ok, stell das selbe ding nochmal zum nächsten addon.


----------



## lokker (11. Juli 2009)

WoW wird es noch seeeeeeeeeehr lange geben. Ob es schlecht oder gut ist/wird sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn die Zahlen dann sehr stark fallen, werden die Server einfach immer weiter zusammengelegt. Es wird ja auch immer weiter mit Addons aktuell erhalten, vondaher gelangt es erstmal schwer in vergessenheit für die nächsten paar Jahre.


----------



## Sprite13 (11. Juli 2009)

1 Addon dann kommt Blizz neues MMO raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (11. Juli 2009)

Greg09 schrieb:


> WoW macht noch Spaß, ist aber schon sehr ausgelutscht!


Das musste jetzt auch sein...
Der Thread war so sanft entschlafen


----------



## Dabow (11. Juli 2009)

Es wird sehr sehr lange weiterleben ... und wenn die Zeit kommen sollte, in der es ausstirbt ... kommt WoW 2 !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmzahn (11. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich weiß, diese Umfrage ist etwas doof



Stimmt!


----------



## Greg09 (11. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Es wird sehr sehr lange weiterleben ... und wenn die Zeit kommen sollte, in der es ausstirbt ... kommt WoW 2 !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Naho (11. Juli 2009)

Ich habe noch sehr viel Spaß an WoW, besonders jz da ich Mage rerollt habe^^
Auf neuem Server, wo ein RL-Kollege auch spielt


----------



## OMGlooool (12. Juli 2009)

Ich hab dazu mal ne Theorie entwickelt.
Zustand vor 4 jahren:
Die meisten wowspieler waren klassische Kellerkinder: zwischen 14 und 18 Jahre alt, lange schwarze haare, weiße haut, und kein reallife.
ergo konnte man ohne größere probleme mit diesen Leuten ewig lange 40er raids und ewig lange prequests machen.

Heute:
Die Kellerkinder sind erwachsen geworden und haben ein Reallife und müssen sogar arbeiten gehen.
Und Abends sind sie kaputt und schaffen auch spielerisch nix anspruchsvolles mehr.

Dazu kommen die Neuen, die vorher noch nie ein pcspiel in der hand hatten und nichts kapieren, und überhaupt ja lieber "mit freunden weg gehen" statt wow zu spielen. (Unsere lieben "Casuals")

Das ist vielleicht der Grund warum blizz keine 40er raids und nichts anspruchsvolles mehr macht. Weil die Leute sowieso zu dumm dafür geworden sind.


----------



## Deleo (12. Juli 2009)

JA solange es über 100,000 spieler gibts,bleibt auch WOW,es sei denn bis dahin kommt WOW 2 wovon man eigentlich ausgehen kann.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Ich finde das WoW sich langsam aber sicher selbst zu grunde richtet...EXECUTE!!!!!

Mit BC war es ganz schön aber seit WotlK macht es keinen Spaß mehr.

Das soll jetzt kein gewhine sein aber es ist nach meinem Empfinden so.

Es ist einfach ausgelutscht und immer das selbe. Du farmst Equip und 
2-3 Monate später brauchst du wieder neues und besseres weil es wieder eine neue Instanz gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man frisch 80 ist und ins Bg geht ist man so gut wie instant tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich sehe wie die full s5/s6 Paladine auf mich zurennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja was solls :>
Joa gut das ich jetzt erst mal WoW ruhen lasse und GW zocke...^^


----------



## Bummrar (20. Juli 2009)

denke wow wird sich noch lange lange halten, aber ich persönlich warte sehnsüchtigst auf SWTOR und sobald das raus is.. bye by wow x9


----------



## Vercár (20. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist es auf jeden Fall besser geworden im Vergleich zu Classic & BC.
> 
> Ob man es "ausgelutscht" findet ist eh immer eine persönliche Entscheidung.



Classic kann man nicht übertreffen!


----------



## Sinaria (20. Juli 2009)

denke noch ca. 2 Jahre dann ist WoW TOT ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Critical Pain (20. Juli 2009)

> *Wie lange hält WoW noch?*, Spielspaß und Co. Was denkt ihr?


Wahrscheinlich länger als Starcraft, Diablo II, Warcraft II: Beyond The Dark Portal und Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne

Demnach schätze ich 10+ Jahre.


----------



## P-bibi (20. Juli 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das wird mal wieder ein netter Flamethread werden. Ich finds gut, ich finds schlecht blabla...
> 
> WoW wird sicherlich noch einige Zeit (Jahre) leben können/dürfen. Ob es sich noch steigern kann, halte ich allerdings für mehr als fraglich.
> Ja ich spiele es noch und zwar solange bis das Spiel rauskommt worauf ich schon seit einiger Zeit warte.



Das ist dann aber kein flamen, sondern das Kundtun seiner Meinung o.O


----------



## leckaeis (20. Juli 2009)

World of Warcraft wird sicher noch eine sehr lange zeit halten. Die Möglihkeit, dass solch ein Geldhahn auf einmal versiegt wäre zu gering. Und ihn von selbst zuzudrehen wäre jenseits allen gesunden Menschenverstands.

Nichts desto trotz bezweifle ich, dass wir bald eine News mit der Aufschrift "12-Millionen Spieler Grenze geknackt" zu sehen bekommen.
WoW hat seine Blütezeit hinter sich. 

Ich persönlich werde mich aber noch sehr lange an diesem Spiel erfreuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Es seidenn, sie realisieren die Pandaren -.- ... )


----------



## Ukmâsmú (20. Juli 2009)

wow hält sichsicher ncoh lange.

allerdings wechseln sich die zockergeneration ein bissel ab wie sicher alle merken.

von den leuten mit denen ich schon seit der Beta spiele sind vllt noch 10% üprig. viele schimpfen das wow mehr zu einem kiddigame wird und leider ist das nicht ganz verkehrt. die spieler ändern sich und damit leider acuh der umgangston. daher glaub ich ist das was das spiel kaputt amcht nicht das spiel selbst sondern die kommunity die sich meines erachtens nur zum schlechteren entwickelt hat. wipen kennen viele nichtmehr und bei einem wipe ist das geheule so groß das sich ganze raids auflösen.

is schade drum aber wow hält sich sicher ncoh ne weile da mach ich mir keine sorgen. man kann im game acuh genug machen um spaß zu haben, mit rl kollengen oder acuh mal ganz alleine wieder durch die alte welt reisen und schöne erinnerungen wecken oder meine lieblingbeschäftigung grad. auf wow-bwl das auktionshaus abgrasen und durch handel ordentlcih profit einheimsen.

30k hat das schon gebracht *gg* mal sehn was noch geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dominoday (20. Juli 2009)

naja nach meiner meinung wird sich WoW auch verdammt lange halten weil egal welches Spiel schon rausgekommen ist ob HdRo Aoc Aion oder weiß gott wieviel es sind ... wow hat alle überlebt und wird auch diabolo 3 starcraft II und vieles andere überleben .. .Warum ? :

Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund ... : Weil es z:Z. ... lasst mich lügen ca. 11 Mio aktive accounts gibt. Wenn jetzt wirklich diabolo 3 so gut sein wird ... dann gehen vllt ne halbe mio dahin ... nach einem halben jahr kommen mind. die hälfte davon wieder weil die server heruntergefahren wurden weil es zu wenig spieler sind. Egal was kommt es kommen immer wieder welche hinzu ob neu oder alt. zu den 40-er raids ... da hatte blizzard gesagt das es einfach "zu schwer" sei 40 gute leute auf die beine zu bekommen ... man kann es vergleichen mit den hardmodes im 25-er ulduar ... das kann und werden manche auch nicht schaffen können ... meiner Meinung nach ist WoW auf einen guten weg eingefleischte WoW süchtige (sorry den ausdruck) die alles zu einfach finden verlieren, aber der breiten masse es zugänglich machen das alle es können wobei man wenn man vor Algalon (sry falls es falsch geschrieben ist) (für alle nicht wowler : Der z.Z. härteste Boss in ulduar) steht und ihm in hardmode macht schon seine klasse etc. verstehen muss und kein kiddie sein um zu sagen "oiiii nette bunte bildchen .."  

von meiner seite ist dieses spiel nicht todzukriegen weil tod = server runtergefahren und darauf kann man lange warten ^^

(sry für den ausschweifer aber musste mal gesagt sein ..)


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Sinaria schrieb:


> denke noch ca. 2 Jahre dann ist WoW TOT !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gebe ich die Recht höchstens..die Grafik ist zwar schön aber längst überholt und das das Spielprinzip wird mit der Zeit langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade war echt mal ein Klasse Spiel <'3


----------



## silver18781 (20. Juli 2009)

TAUSENDMILLIONENMILLIARDENZILLIARDEN JAHRE!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (20. Juli 2009)

Ich denke WOW liegt (leider) auf dem Sterbebett. Blizzard bekommt es nicht hin, verschiedene Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen.

Einerseits knackiger Endcontent, der wie früher nur mit gutem Stammraid möglich ist, andererseits Inis mit halbwegs gutem loot für die Gelegenheitsspieler, dann wiederum die dringend benötigte Bearbeitung der low level Gebiete (das twinken ist mittlerweile wirklich Horror), dann mal dieses ewige "ich hab endlich alles lila an und jetzt ist das erste item in der neuen Welt wieder grün" Gemoser usw.

WOW wird darin enden, dass sich alles, aber wirklich restlos alles in Random raids erreichen läßt, während man TV schaut und am Rechner seine Pizza ißt, man keine Lust mehr zu twinken hat, weil man das Gefühl hat, als einziger Held durch die Classic Welt zu latschen und um Inis wie Stratholme, Scholomance etc  mal zu sehen, sich entweder ziehen lassen muß, oder mit 80 alleine durchrennen.

Selbst diejenigen die endlich dass haben, was sie immer wollten, epischen loot in der Fastfoodvariante (Rein, bomben, looten, raus, nächste) werden irgendwann angekotzt sein, weil alle gleich aussehen, die gleichen Waffen tragen, die gleiche Rüstung tragen die gleichen Mounts reiten etc. ( Ist ja heute schon erkennbar)

Dazu noch der unsägliche soziale Verfall und Abstieg jeglicher Etikette auf den Realms. Das Verhalten von mittlerweile geschätzen 70% der Spieler ist nur noch zum abgewöhnen. Die Atmosphäre wird vollends zerstört, das Spiel versinkt in der unteren Schublade und die Gm´s bzw die "Macher" interessiert es nicht. Wieso auf RP Servern Leute wie "Marlboromann" und "Gemüsesuppe" rumlaufen dürfen geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Naja eig schon, es sind halt zahlende Kunden, also scheißt man drauf als Spielgründer.

Und das wird nicht mehr lange dauern. Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Die Zahl der Accounts wird drastich abnehmen, die Server werden irgendwann zusammengeschlossen, die GM´s entlassen und das Spiel wird kostenlos spielbar sein, für die letzten hartgesottenen. Die werden sich dann wie auf Privatserver Niveau gegenseitig zerhacken, müssen nun gar nichts mehr tun um ingame was zu erreichen und bekommen dann zu Spielbeginn 5000 g in die Hand gedrückt. 

Ich denke Blizzard plant bereits ein anderes Mmorpg und melkt WOW solange es noch geht, wohlwissend dass die Kuh nicht mehr allzu lange Milch haben wird.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (20. Juli 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Ich hab dazu mal ne Theorie entwickelt.
> Zustand vor 4 jahren:
> Die meisten wowspieler waren klassische Kellerkinder: zwischen 14 und 18 Jahre alt, lange schwarze haare, weiße haut, und kein reallife.
> ergo konnte man ohne größere probleme mit diesen Leuten ewig lange 40er raids und ewig lange prequests machen.
> ...




Also Deine Theorie ist aber arg fürs Klo mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix für ungut ist net böse gemeint, aber wenn "Kellerkinder" erwachsen werden, rutschen neue "Kellerkinder" nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie überall!


----------



## krutoi (20. Juli 2009)

die ständig steigenden abonenten zahlen sprechen für sich. 11millionen oder so waren es glaube ich zuletzt ... ne wow bröckelt nicht vor sich dahin es strahlt noch in vollem glanz auch wenn einige sagen es sei ausgelutscht. ich muss zugeben im moment mache ich auch so eine art pause weil mir wow keinen spaß macht im moment aber objektiv betrachtet läuft wow super und es wird noch eine weile laufen. wer was anderes sagt geht zu subjektiv an die sache ran.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (20. Juli 2009)

krutoi schrieb:


> die ständig steigenden abonenten zahlen sprechen für sich. 11millionen oder so waren es glaube ich zuletzt ... ne wow bröckelt nicht vor sich dahin es strahlt noch in vollem glanz auch wenn einige sagen es sei ausgelutscht. ich muss zugeben im moment mache ich auch so eine art pause weil mir wow keinen spaß macht im moment aber objektiv betrachtet läuft wow super und es wird noch eine weile laufen. wer was anderes sagt geht zu subjektiv an die sache ran.




Naja Du hast nicht sooo unrecht, aber es geht ja darum, wie lange das noch so ist. Fakt ist, dass ne Menge Spieler die permamenten Veränderungen und Vereinfachungen einfach nervt und es dadurch zu einer Tendenz gekommen ist, die sich nicht verleugnen läßt.

Alles wird einfacher gemacht, einander angepaßt und die Besonderheiten im Spiel, die es mal gab, verschwinden immer weiter. Schau mal wieviele Leute mittlerweile auf dem Baron Mount rumreiten oder die Zul Gurub Mounts haben. Das waren mal höchst seltene Exemplare, aber jetzt hats jeder. Jeder kann das gleiche erreichen und genau das ist es, was den Reiz auf Dauer kaputtmachen wird.

Ich bin seit Classic dabei und hatte damals nie die Zeit mit 40 Leuten groß raiden zu gehen, oder zumindest selten. Da waren die T2 Leute wirklich naja was besonderes halt irgendwie, weils selten war. Von dem "echten T3 aus dem alten Naxx" mal abgesehen.

Oder die Rezepte die nicht jeder einfach haben bzw lernen konnte. Heute hat und kann jeder alles, alles ist gleich, sieht gleich aus und ist kaum noch zu unterscheiden.

Über kurz oder lang wird genau DAS die Spieler vergraulen. Im Moment freuen sich noch ne Menge Leute über die Chance schnell "lila" zu werden, aber warts ab, dieser Effekt hält nicht lange! 

Und davon abgesehen, die Zahlen, die Blizzard da ständig veröffentlicht, sind eh n Witz in meinen Augen.

11 Millionen und Tendenz steigend glaube ich nicht. Wenn ich nur alleine mal in meinem Bekanntenkreis schaue, wer da noch spielt, sind das von knapp 20 Leuten, die mal gezockt haben, nur noch mich eingeschlossen 3 Leute die über sind, und von anderen Spielern höre ich ähnliches. Die ganzen Accountschließungen wegen Goldhandel, botten etc sind auch Schmarn. Aber da hab ich eh ne andere Theorie zu, die hier nicht hingehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, es ist eh nur n Spiel, aber ich denke es wird  noch 1 letztes Addon geben und dann wird der Kram langsam offiziell runtergefahren.


----------



## madmurdock (20. Juli 2009)

Fast 3/4 der User spielt Wow noch mit Freude! Na dann lasse ich J.D. mal sprechen: "So is your face, WHINERS!"


----------



## Lydell (20. Juli 2009)

@JonnyNRW
100000000%ige zustimmung!


Ich persönlich muss sagen, es ist wirklich angenehm einen Char auf 80 zuspielen -> Quests in nordend machen wirklich Bock, im gegensatz zur Scherbenwelt.
Dannach einpaar Heros zugehen und ab spätestens dann Naxx 25 zurocken.
Eines Tages T7.5 vollzuhaben aber was bringts? Jeder rennt damit rum.

Dann die Sache im Thema seltenheit,
Baron mount...ich habs...sogar zweimal im Inventar doch es laufen soviele damit rum das es einfach nur langweilig ist dieses mount zufarmen oder gar zubesitzen da es außer ein Archivment nichts bringt und die Skelettmounts vom Turnier sowieso besser aussehen -> Nagut als Ally noch verständlich das Mount zu haben.

Ich kenne viele Wow Spieler die auch aus dem Grund das Ulduar als " Der Größte Raid Dreck" wie sie es bezeichnen lieber Geil Designte T3-Loot ... T7 / T7.5-Sets farmen.

Aber ich kann dazu nur sagen, ich persönliche Raide nicht (nur) wegen Equipment,Schwierigkeits-Grad sowie Equipment Designs sondern Wegen Boss-Skills, um möglichst viel von dem laufenden Contend sehen und legen zukönnen.
Und ich denke, wer das gleiche macht wirds sich relativ wenig fragen ob Wow im Sterben liegt (abgesehen von der Community die am ende ist ... teilweise).


----------



## BossRulE (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin *noch* begeistert. Habe damals Classic gezockt und dann wurd aber mein Account gelöscht (Gründe sag ich gerne auf Anfrage).
Habe vor 2 Monaten wieder angefangen und bin ja mittlerweile Level 80.

Rüssi geholt + Waffe.  Dann kommts aber auch schon:  Tausend mal Hero-Ini's durch für das perfekte NON-HERO Raid Equip. Dann kommt Naxx non-hero. Auch nochmal 1000x mal. ´Der Spieleralltag wird sich sicherlich nie ändern. Musste mich kein bisschen umstellen, alles noch wie damals. Auf jedenfall der größte Teil.

Hauptsache WoW wird net so en Level 160 MMORPG. da würd ich echt aufhören,weil das sind lvl, das macht i-wie keine laune mehr!


----------



## habibo (20. Juli 2009)

Um wow werden hunderte Millionen Euro umgesetzt, das spiel wird es immer geben.
Wenn den Leuten von Blizzard keine Iden mehr einfallen werden die sie sich schon kaufen.


----------



## Loina (20. Juli 2009)

hi 

wieder muss ich mal eingreifen,tut mir auch sehr leid,aber wenn ich so ein fred lese krieg ich wieder augenkrebs.

Wie oft wollt ihr die beschiessene Frage stellen???
Wieviel fragen bezüglich 
wow am ende? wie lange noch wow? was passiert mit wow? NOCH STELLEN?

Zockt das Spiel doch einfach und knut,ihr werdet es schon merken wenn Blizzard sagt wüsst ihr was wir haben kein Bock mehr.

jetzt setz ich mal was in die welt

die ideen,die spekulationen, etc. liesst kein Blizzard Mitarbeiter.
Ich denke mal die Elite Raids,die blizzard auch bekannt sind,haben einen einfluss auf das game.Weil das sind die ersten die nach,neuen raids usw schreien.

mfg schönen tag noch


----------



## Deadwool (20. Juli 2009)

Die Frage sollte nicht lauten "ob" sich WoW noch ein paar Jahre halten wird, sondern "wie"


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Juli 2009)

solange das spiel geld abwirft, wird es bleiben. punkt.

wenn es kein geld mehr abwirft, wird es eingestampft oder f2p. man weiß es nicht.

/edit. "spielspaß" definiert jeder anders.


----------



## S.A. (20. Juli 2009)

Mein Freund macht im mom ne Pause, und mich rockts auch nich mehr wirklich.
Auch wenns das beste Game meiner Meinung nach im moment is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist ausgelutscht....Die Spieler werden immer behinderter im Kopf...
Was teilweise für Leute rumhängen in WoW tut schon weh..

Ich probier einige andere Games aus im moment, wo ich definitiv mehr
Spaß dran hab.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (20. Juli 2009)

Klaar, WoW hat in vielen Punkten nachgelassen, dennoch habe ich nach gründlichem untersuchen meiner WoW Schachtel kein verfallsdatum finden können.
Lasst es doch einfach auf euch zukommen, für jeden stirbt dieses Spiel immer erst dann, wenn euer Lieblingsinhalt nicht mehr ist.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Juli 2009)

WoW ist imo für die neuen Spieler gut für die alten spieler welche schon länger spielen ist es naja langweilig.

Ich selber finde WoW wie es heute ist langweilig (80er PvE) nach 5x Ulduar clearen (oder fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wird es einfach langweilig weil es ja immer das selbe ist... 
PvP geht eigentlich noch wobei die "fast bgs" recht nerfig sind und keinen spass machen... das Problem mit dem schnellen AV gibts zwar schon lange, aber wenn man sich zurückerinert an die alten bgs vor den Realmpools könnte man heulen...
Naja habe seit sicher über nem monat aufgehört mit PvE weils 0 Sinn hat und keinen spass mehr macht.... karazahn zu wipen hat mehr spass gemacht irgendwie....

WoW wird sicher noch ne weile anhalten jedoch den spielspass den man früher hatte, classic und anfang bc wird es NIE mehr ran kommen


----------



## Genickbruch (20. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> So meine lieben. Die meisten werden mich hassen, mehr oder weniger. Ich bin nicht gerade der Freundlichste hier aber wenn es irgendwelche Missverständisse gibt, dann tuts mir leid.
> Ich möchte eine Umfrage starten, denn sie fehlt mir hier irgendwie in diesem Forenbereich.
> 
> Hier möchte ich sehr direkt die eingefleischten WoW-Fans ansprechen, ob Kiddie oder Erwachsen. Ich möchte durch diese Umfrage herausfinden wie viel Leute noch WoW spielen und ob die Spieler der Meinung sind, dass WoW noch weiterleben kann oder schon im Sterbebett liegt.
> ...


Na siehste doch an der Umfrage macht den meissten noch Spass. Mir auf jeden Fall. Freu mich aufs nächste Addon.


----------



## Elicios (20. Juli 2009)

krutoi schrieb:


> die ständig steigenden abonenten zahlen sprechen für sich. 11millionen oder so waren es glaube ich zuletzt ... ne wow bröckelt nicht vor sich dahin es strahlt noch in vollem glanz auch wenn einige sagen es sei ausgelutscht. ich muss zugeben im moment mache ich auch so eine art pause weil mir wow keinen spaß macht im moment aber objektiv betrachtet läuft wow super und es wird noch eine weile laufen. wer was anderes sagt geht zu subjektiv an die sache ran.



11 Mio. aktive Accounts eher gesagt! Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, zu Abonnenten! Hier zählen die ganzen Mehrfachkunden (2 oder mehr Accounts auf eine Person; z.B. Multiboxer, Goldseller Fakeaccounts etc.) und die Testaccounts, Rolle der Auferstehung usw. auch dazu! 

Wenn man sich also die ganzen Mehrfachaccounts ansieht, kann man sich sein eigenes Bild von den tatsächlichen Userzahlen machen!


----------



## furious angel (4. August 2009)

WoW war ein gutes Spiel die Comicgrafik fand ich Super! Aber Blizzard hats verbockt. Zum Glück gabs ein Trottel der meine Charaktere für 250 Piepen abgekauft hat. Hier mal mein Statement zur WoW-Entwicklung:

Angefangen hat alles mit der Beta schon damals wusste ich das Blizzard eine derart profit -und erfolgsgeile Firmenpolitik betreibt als ich mir die Hordler angesehen hatte. Orcs sahen aus wie fiese Gummibärchen, Trolle wurden als barbarisch beschrieben sahen aber total liebenswürdig aus und Tauren waren ein absoluter Witz... An den Untoten gab es meiner Meinung nach nichts zu Meckern ausser das sie sich mit der Entwicklung von Unterstadt ein bisschen mehr anstrengen hätten können. Gegen die Allianz hatte ich nichts, die sind so wie sie immer hätten sein sollen, ausser das Thema "Gnome" ich finde die passen nicht wirklich zu Warcraft als kämpfendes Volk. Aber genauso seltsam finde ich auch die Tatsache das männliche Charaktere Röcke tragen als Magier, Priester oder Hexenmeister ^.^ (Zu mir meinte mal ein Untoter-Priester mein Blutelf Paladin ist Schwul, ich sagte ihm wenigstens trage ich kein Kleid…)

Warum sind Hordler aufeinmal so liebe zivilisierte Lebewesen geworden wo sie doch in Warcraft 2 noch so schön brutal und gefährlich aussahen und agierten? Grund war die Angst vor der FSK die hätten WoW mit gefährlich aussehenden und brutalen Monstern ab 16 zugelassen. In der Warcraftgeschichte wurden die Orcs von den Dämonen befreit blabla.. aber eine derart kosmetische Veränderung ist einfach nur der Grund einer fragwürdigen Vermarktung. 
Das gab zwar ein fetten Minuspunkt auf Atmosphäre aber wenigstens durften nun 12 Jährige Kinder auch WoW - Süchtig werden und die Eltern  viel Geld an Blizzard bezahlen. 
Ausserdem hatte Blizzard Angst davor das niemand Horde spielt weil sie Ihrer Meinung nach hässlich aussehen würden. (Bullshit wenn ihr mich fragt, auch der Böse Charakter hat bei einigen Menschen seinen Reiz) Das hätte zu Gleichgewichtsproblemen im PvP geführt deshalb kamen die Blutelfen zu der Horde. 
Blizzard hatte die Wahl und hat sich so entschieden und fühlte sich durch mangelnder Horde Spieler bestätigt, aber das die Horde einfach nur hässlich aussah weil sie so ein "zwischen Ding" von Gut und Böse angepeilt haben erkennen sie bis heute nicht. Siehe Warhammer Online da ist das Balancing, Server übergreifend, sehr gut geworden und die Fraktionen sind Gut und Böse. (Und die Bösen sehen ja wohl teilweise ziemlich heftig aus ^^)
Sicher gibt es einige Charaktermodelle die Bösartig aussehen und der Horde gerecht werden könnten aber Orcs sind kleine nette stammelige Muskelpakete. Es fehlt einfach ein raues, unzivilisiertes und barbarisches Erscheinungsbild welches man locker ins Spiel integrieren hätte können. Nebenbei bemerkt: Ursprünglich war ein düsteres WoW in Planung bei Blizzard was aber verworfen wurde. Das ging aus einen Interview Bericht mit einem Blizzard Entwickler hervor welches von einer Computerspiele Zeitschrift geführt wurde.

Dann wurde das Spiel veröffentlicht, vom Spielprinzip war es sehr gut wie ich fand. Damals gab es nämlich nur "open PvP" das machte richtig Spaß im offenen Gelände wie Süderstade gegen Tarrens Mühle zu kämpfen da man 1. nicht wusste ob ein großer Raid der gegnerischen Fraktion eintrifft. 2. Mehr Leute mitmachen konnte wegen keinerlei Level-Beschränkungen. 3. Jeder einfach nur das Ziel hatte seine Rivalen zu knechten, sie zu unterdrücken und ihnen jede Hoffnung auf normales Questen/Farmen in den umkämpften Gebieten zu rauben. (War zwar nur auf PvP Servern möglich aber selbst auf PvE Servern ging oft die Post ab in den legendären Gebieten)

Blizzard entschied sich diesen unzivilisierten Barbaren, welche sich im Dreck sudelten (open PvP) Einhalt zu gebieten mit instanzierten Schlachtfeldern. Nun standen alle Spieler in Reihe und Glied und das systematische Ehre und Ruf gefarme konnte beginnen. Da es zum einen die Server Laggs eindämmte und erhebliche Software/Hardware Aufrüstungskosten der Server einsparte. 

Instanzierte Schlachtfelder sind Rollenspieltechnisch kein cleverer Schachzug
Ich fand es immer ziemlich seltsam was denn nun eigentlich die Bewohner Azeroths mit einer Fahne wollten oder warum man ausgerechnet die Ressourcen aus dem Arathibecken haben wollte, es gab doch noch soviele andere tolle Orte. Leider bewies Blizzard das sie ein ziemlich unkreativer Haufen geworden sind und denen wenig Arbeit, wenig Kosten, viel Geld, viel Erfolg wichtiger sind als eine realitätsnahe und strukturierte Spielwelt zu schaffen, die sich tatsächlich weiter entwickelt und nicht einfach liegen gelassen wird und von anderen neuen Zonen/Instanzen überdeckt wird. (Siehe Blackrock/Schwarzfels, AQ Zul’Gurub/Aman usw.)
Spieler organisierte Funraids waren die Folge im PvE sowie PvP. Es waren Raids die nicht wirklich was brachten aber trotzdem stattgefunden haben um alten Zeiten zu gedenken. Da die Raids  kaum Erfolg hatten und die Leute die sie organisierten meist ziemlich frustriert aufgegeben hatten aufgrund der Tatsache das die benötigte Spielerzahl nur sehr schwer zu erreichen war und ständig dumme Bemerkungen anderer Spieler im “Suche nach Gruppe Chat” erschienen, wurden diese immer seltener. Die Leute reihten sich wieder in den WoW Alltag ein und betraten die instanzierten Schlachtfelder so wie jeder WoW-Zombie. Abwechslung und wirkliches Schlachtfeeling war selten. Vielleicht lag es daran das alles so übersichtlich war oder weil keine Überraschungen auftreten konnten wie es im Open PvP früher üblich war.

Die Kommunikation, das soziale Verhältnis und der Zusammenhalt auf den Realms wurde aufgrund der Einführung von Realmpools und das dezimieren von benötigten Spielern in Raids stark beeinträchtigt. Niemand kannte sich mehr richtig und der Respekt unter den Spielern schwand. Folge: Spammende und sich beleidigende Kinder in öffentlichen Chats, allgemeine Hilfsbereitschaft nahm ab und Raids hatten einfach kein Schlachtzugscharme mehr es waren einfach nur große Gruppen. (So wie die Instanzen nun stehen werden Schlachtzüge mit 40 Spieler nicht belohnt- Crapitems, aber Schlachtzüge mit 10 Spielern schon)

Was meine Behauptung von unverschämter Geldgeilheit und verbrecherischer Firmenpolitik bestätigte war die Tatsache das Blizzard für ihr Addon "The Burning Crusade" sage und schreibe 30 Euro zusätzlich haben wollte. ZU DEN MONATLICHEN GEBÜHREN, 30 EURO EXTRA???
Um den Betrieb der Server und die weitere Entwicklung des Spiels zu gewährleisten sind diese 12,99 Euro im Monat gedacht. CCP (Crowd Control Productions) schafft es mit ihren Spiel "Eve Online" doch auch kostenlos das Spiel zu erweitern. Warum nicht Blizzard? Weil diese Firma Populärer ist und sie ihren Namen mit verkauft. Das ist fast wie mit den Cola Marken. Coca Cola wird immer mehr wert sein als jede andere X-Beliebige die im Supermarkt meist weiter unten stehen. (Damit man sie nicht sofort sieht, das teuerste steht immer in der Mitte auf Augenhöhe^^) Jedenfalls will ich damit sagen das sich Blizzard Entertainment mehr Frechheiten leisten kann als jede andere kleinere Firma.

Abhärtung, Flugmounts und Fantasie-Salat, oder auch Burning Crusade wie manche es nennen wurde super vermarktet und bescherte Blizzard eine Menge neuer frischer Kunden die bereit zur Gehirnwäsche waren. Die WoW Classic Veteranen wurden um ihre investierte Zeit und hart verdiente Ausrüstung betrogen, die Blutelfen spielten mit ihren neuen Horde Freunden, welche sie Jahrelang auf Seiten der Allianz töteten. (Aus Warcraft -Storysicht sehr weit hergeholt) Und die Draenei bescherten den Allianzlern ein wenig schamanischen Segen welche die Individualität zwischen den Fraktionen noch weiter tötete. Und das aufgrund eines kläglichen Versuchs mehr Balance in das Spiel zu bringen. 

Jeder Spieler hat sich doch bestimmt über kritische Treffer im richtigen Moment gefreut vor allem im PvP, absolut vernichtend und schnell seine Gegner aus den Weg  räumen. Es machte die Kämpfe dynamisch und anspruchsvoll. Heals mussten gezielter eingesetzt werden und Spieler waren nach einen vernichtenden kritischen Schlag geschockt und angespannt, Adrenalin vorm PC Zuhause. Das hat Blizzard nicht gepasst, Folge: Abhärtung, mehr Gesundheitspunkte und weniger Schaden. Die Kämpfe sollten länger dauern war ihre Begründung… aufgrund dessen waren die Kämpfe weniger dynamisch, Spieler fragten sich warum sie keinen Schaden mehr verursachten und der Spielspaß ging flöten. Man kam sich einfach dämlich vor wenn man solch tolle Attacken wie “Pyroschlag”, “Meucheln” und “Hinrichten” benutzte, diese aber kaum was brachten oder nicht den erwarteten Erfolg erzielten den man sich versprach. Hier werden Angriffe erwähnt die zur Ausführung riskante Vorbereitungen oder nur in bestimmten Situationen angewandt werden können. (z.B. Meucheln nur von hinten ausführbar, Hinrichten je mehr Wut desto Stärker der Schaden oder Pyroschlag der erst in 6 Sekunden ausgeführt werden kann.) 
Unter anderen war es möglich mit einer Portion Glück wirklich heldenhafte Aktionen im PvP zu reissen. Das ausschalten mehrerer Gegner mit einer gekonnten Kombination von aggressiven und defensiven Fähigkeiten. Was heute kaum noch möglich ist da alle Charaktere mehr einstecken können und viel Zeit haben zum überlegen was sie denn nun tun und was das beste ist. Überraschungseffekte sind weniger wirksam geworden und Reflexe weniger benötigt.

Kritische Treffer machten jeden Kampf spannender aber durch die Abhärtung wurden sie leider zu selten.
Das Kampfsystem wurde oft gepatcht mit Neuerungen die aus meiner Sicht eigendlich nicht unbedingt hätten sein müssen. Blizzard hat ganz klar an falschen Ecken geschraubt. Minutenlanges im Kreis Rennen, zu versuchen hinter den Gegner zu stehen um seine Angriffe auszuweichen und nach zahlreichen Schlägen und Magieattacken zu sehen das der Feind ohne erhaltene Heilung immer noch steht halte ich für “wahres Gezerge” und nicht die Situation stundenlang auf einem Schlachtfeld seine Feinde zu bearbeiten.

Flugmounts haben mir an Burning Crusade am meisten gefallen nur schade das man nur in der Scherbenwelt fliegen konnte die wie ich finde ziemlich klein und hässlich geworden ist. Man hätte die alte Welt (Azeroth, Kalimdor) überarbeiten können und Luftkämpfe ins Spiel integrieren sollen. Da wär ein Addon bestimmt nicht schlecht geworden. Ich bin sicher das sowas irgendwann in WoW kommt aber bestimmt nicht in Azeroth oder Kalimdor, was wie ich finde sehr schade ist da diese Kontinente die schönsten Länder beinhalten.

Habe mich damals wie ein kleines Kind über mein erstes Episches Item gefreut. Heute bekommt man die Dinger hinterher geworfen. Es ist nichts mehr besonderes daran voll Epische Helden auf der Charakterliste zu haben. Grund dafür sind die sogenannten Gelegenheitsspieler die nicht aufhören konnten Blizzard zu nerven das sie auch was vom Kuchen haben wollen sie aber keine Zeit zum Spielen haben. Hätte Blizzard darauf nicht reagiert hätten sie wohl ein paar Millionen Euro weniger auf ihren Konto. Meine Meinung ganz klar: Menschen die mehr Zeit investieren haben es auch verdient dafür belohnt zu werden und sich von Gelegenheitsspielern zu unterscheiden eine epische Ausrüstung ist sehr selten und schwer zu bekommen da muss man eben Arbeit investieren ansonsten bringt das gesamte Spiel nichts wenn jeder den selben mist bekommen kann. Es macht mehr spaß, man konkurriert und rivalisiert sich mehr, jeder Charakter ist individueller. Aber genug von Items… Items sind das Hauptthema in WoW, warum eigentlich? Wär es nicht viel schöner nicht nur seinen Charakter zu sehen wie er sich weiter entwickelt sondern auch andere Sachen wozu man beitragen kann? Die Möglichkeiten wären vielfältig von Housing bis zur Entwicklung ganzer Städte. (Wie es in Warhammer der fall ist)
DAS währe Abwechslung aber ständig auf Raidbosse rumhacken, Items farmen und immer die selben langweiligen PvP Kämpfe/Schlachtfelder sind was für Zombies, kein Anspruch...

Ich bin seit WC2 Warcraft -Fan ich spielte von Anfang an WoW bis nach der 10 Tägigen Wrath of the Lichking Trialphase… und verfolge hier auf Buffed.de die Neuerungen in World of Warcraft und bin mehr als enttäuscht und ziemlich sauer das ich mein Geld diesen Leuten gegeben habe.


----------

